# Gettin it RIGHT! Drivelah #229



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

Let's get this party started!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Good one Keebs! 
Love me some PANK! 

Oh, Mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2017)

Brand new one !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2017)

Morning, good won Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

4 day week with a 4 day weekend, whoooHOOOoooo!!


How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

5 day work week and 8 day vacation. whoooHOOOoooo!

Dang NChb is down there real close to where we going next week. We need to get our weeks together. Happens every year.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Not sure, but think I just heard a distant rumbling of thunder. 

Anyone else hearing anything?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Brand new one !!



Congrats on the pompano! 
1st one I eva caught H22 said, "You done caught an aquarium fish".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Never mind, heard it again and confirmed it as thunder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure, but think I just heard a distant rumbling of thunder.
> 
> Anyone else hearing anything?



Not in the 30606 area. Had some rumbles yesterday. Saturday night I believe the storm was right ova our house. Lost power for bout an hour. Missed the Preakness.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Never mind, heard it again and confirmed it as thunder.



Congratulations.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congratulations.



Haven't heard thunder in a while, I like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't heard thunder in a while, I like it.



I like it too.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 5 day work week and 8 day vacation. whoooHOOOoooo!
> 
> Dang NChb is down there real close to where we going next week. We need to get our weeks together. Happens every year.


 ok, you win..........


Jeff C. said:


> Never mind, heard it again and confirmed it as thunder.


send it this way!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Mrs. H,Chief ,Wy and fisherman Mud. Got a 3 and 1/2 day weekend coming. Gonna be at the LAKE!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Rain is here, coming down hard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Mrs. H,Chief ,Wy and fisherman Mud. Got a 3 and 1/2 day weekend coming. Gonna be at the LAKE!


You deserve some lake time after all that big cookin you been doing. 


Jeff C. said:


> Rain is here, coming down hard.


H22 said looks like a monsoon coming in his area. Getting a little cloudy here.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Mrs. H,Chief ,Wy and fisherman Mud. Got a 3 and 1/2 day weekend coming. Gonna be at the LAKE!


I'll be way west of here helping my bonus sister build her porch!


Jeff C. said:


> Rain is here, coming down hard.


 tell Jag to do Aunt Keebs a rain dance, all this stuff has been going around Dulieville!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

We've gotten 2 1/2 inches since Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Grilt marinated pork tender loin and mash-er-taters.
Love me some pork flesh!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I'll be way west of here helping my bonus sister build her porch!
> 
> tell Jag to do Aunt Keebs a rain dance, all this stuff has been going around Dulieville!!



Will do Aunt Keebsy. 

Deviled egg sammiches n tater chips *jalapeno, that is.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilt marinated pork tender loin and mash-er-taters.
> Love me some pork flesh!


Had to make a Wendy's run........ sorry, I could not eat fast food everyday!


Jeff C. said:


> Will do Aunt Keebsy.
> 
> Deviled egg sammiches n tater chips *jalapeno, that is.


Thanks Chief!  I know I'll get some rain now!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

Fish cakes, ranch taters, cole slaw and Mz. R,s horseradish sauce for dipping.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Fish cakes, ranch taters, cole slaw and Mz. R,s horseradish sauce for dipping.


That sounds soooo good!
love me some horsey sauce!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Sounds good moonie! 
Rain and thunder have arrived in the 30606 area.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

No rain here yet at 31220. That's the same horseradish sauce that I sent you the recipe to. We are doing a LCB at the lake Sunday and some blueberry dumplings. Might get a little fishing in early before it gets too ruff from boat and jet ski traffic.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No rain here yet at 31220. That's the same horseradish sauce that I sent you the recipe to. We are doing a LCB at the lake Sunday and some blueberry dumplings. Might get a little fishing in early before it gets too ruff from boat and jet ski traffic.


 I had planted some horseradish roots, from what I read about it, it should have grown & taken over that area........ nuttin, nada, zilch....... I don't have a green thumb.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No rain here yet at 31220. That's the same horseradish sauce that I sent you the recipe to. We are doing a LCB at the lake Sunday and some blueberry dumplings. Might get a little fishing in early before it gets too ruff from boat and jet ski traffic.



I thought it might be. That's GOOD stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats on the pompano!
> 1st one I eva caught H22 said, "You done caught an aquarium fish".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Light steady rain with a smattering of a variable range of rumblings near and distant.

Enjoying it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

If there was ever an optimum napping atmosphere, this is it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If there was ever an optimum napping atmosphere, this is it!



True! That's what I said yesterday. It was DARK. If only I could nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2017)

Rain off and on day, and forecasted for most of the week.  Garden is kicking !!!  

Working 2, off 2 then 3 on.


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2017)

3 more days then off for a few, not sure how many


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2017)

It came a frog strangler of a rain storm in 30014 about noon.   Drizzle off and on the rest of the day.

Dumped 2 3/4 out of gauge yesterday.   Haven't check this afternoon.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2017)

Hottest day of the year (so far) already about 85 but by Thursday porabably going to get back into the high 60s. 
Oh well this is Ground Control


----------



## glue bunny (May 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Light steady rain with a smattering of a variable range of rumblings near and distant.
> 
> Enjoying it!



Chief...you talkin like the messican!

Ankle is sloowly gettin better. In a brace now for who knows how long..
Restrictions at work mean sittin 80% of the day but they're paying me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Chief...you talkin like the messican!
> 
> Ankle is sloowly gettin better. In a brace now for who knows how long..
> Restrictions at work mean sittin 80% of the day but they're paying me.



could you call that ea$y money?

afternoon glue bunny


----------



## glue bunny (May 22, 2017)

Another hour and a half and I'm ...yabba dabba dooooo!... Outta hera at work


----------



## glue bunny (May 22, 2017)

Hey gobble!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Chief...you talkin like the messican!
> 
> Ankle is sloowly gettin better. In a brace now for who knows how long..
> Restrictions at work mean sittin 80% of the day but they're paying me.



I was crooning myself into nap time.

Hey, you sit and still get the job done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

no posting. . . .shame shame shame

rainy morning in JawGa


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no posting. . . .shame shame shame
> 
> rainy morning in JawGa



I be slackin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

bloodbro,

r u herttin?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,
> 
> r u herttin?



Today is the best day I've had in weeks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

good news bloodbro

what's the difference?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good news bloodbro
> 
> what's the difference?



Ain't got a clue ... But I'll take it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

I was hopping you knew so it could be repeated.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, and to all of the wet, sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Blood, that is some good news that your are feeling better today.  You need to keep that up though !!!!

It is still lots of rain out there this morning for sure.

Coffee does sound good this morning and I need some to get fully awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

sitting on the porch the rain is deafening.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sitting on the porch the rain is deafening.



I bet that you could grab a bar of soap, jump off of the porch and take a real quick shower in that environment too !!!!!!!

Just watch out for those lightning bolts and downed power lines in the process as that kind of stuff tends to make your hair stand straight up really fast.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE and Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro.  Are you swimming this morning in your neighborhood????   

I've been learning some interesting information over in a thread about problems growing tomato plants.  That was some good information for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Steady light rain here.


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Sup Wy?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2017)

It didn't start till I got about 10 miles from the house EE. Then the bottom fell out! Morning Chief and Wy. Any inside projects today Chief? Looks like rain pretty much all day here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2017)

Hada loooong meeting this morning.  Had some lil safety dood from 'Lanter.  He was sitting in my chair. 

I know my co-workers were just dying to see if I said sumpin, I let it slide . . 


Excuse my rude self, good morning bro's !!!  Rain off and on all night.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2017)

Mornin day walkers.... Steady rain in the 30132! 
DB said he was going fishing this morning.... Say a prayer!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It didn't start till I got about 10 miles from the house EE. Then the bottom fell out! Morning Chief and Wy. Any inside projects today Chief? Looks like rain pretty much all day here.



Might just take it ez Moon. Don't feel terrible or anything, but still got this junk all up in my head, can't get rid of it.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada loooong meeting this morning.  Had some lil safety dood from 'Lanter.  He was sitting in my chair.
> 
> I know my co-workers were just dying to see if I said sumpin, I let it slide . .
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you didn't say anything.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. I bet you and CMC were doing some sliding around last night! Ran the Yamaha on the hose Sunday afternoon. Man that thing is quiet! Wanting to try it in the lake,too much rain! If this keeps up might be able to drive it to the lake! Maybe by Thursday !


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

No takey Jag to work today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might just take it ez Moon. Don't feel terrible or anything, but still got this junk all up in my head, can't get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't say anything.





'Bout bit my tongue in half . . . 

Most of ya'll know I don't hold nuttin back !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout bit my tongue in half . . .
> 
> Most of ya'll know I don't hold nuttin back !!!



I didn't realize that about you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't realize that about you!





I'm stunned.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2017)

Morning, sprinkled a couple minutes here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2017)

Mornin! 

The dentist office next door spoils me rotten for some reason. I do get their mail and UPS stuff when they aren't there(which is 2 or 3 days a week), but they send me flowers and fresh HOT donuts. I'll take it. 

I shouldn't have eaten those cheese n peanut butter crackers this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2017)

Wake Up!


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Pasta and ham salad


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Com'on seben


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2017)

Homemade beanie weenies wiff boar's head dot dawgs, Woody's cookin sauce and MUSTARD.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 23, 2017)

About to board a plane back to the rainy city....clear the sky's Miggy!


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Still raining in the 30901


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Who invented day shift, they should be shot


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Still raining in the 30901



Finally quit here, wish it would rain more and soak in about 3' deep.



Wycliff said:


> Who invented day shift, they should be shot


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2017)

Jeffro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2017)

I was starving at lunch. Went home expecting a tuna sammich and Mrs. V done fried some deer cube steak, mashed potato's, green beans and sliced tomato's.. I ate like a flood victim.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

It has quit here finally.

The vent stack in the closet behind my place at work is leaking and I went and dumped a #10 can three times today.   It had overflowed last night.   Not my job but I hate to see it cause damage.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I was starving at lunch. Went home expecting a tuna sammich and Mrs. V done fried some deer cube steak, mashed potato's, green beans and sliced tomato's.. I ate like a flood victim.



Dang, nice surprise.



gobbleinwoods said:


> It has quit here finally.
> 
> The vent stack in the closet behind my place at work is leaking and I went and dumped a #10 can three times today.   It had overflowed last night.   Not my job but I hate to see it cause damage.



You should receive a thank you, at minimum. Good job.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2017)

Still raining at 31220. Has been all day, hope all of this soaks in and doesn't just run off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrr.   Susie's in surgery.  Cancer again.  Dawn's tore all to pieces.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2017)

Dang Quack! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.   Susie's in surgery.  Cancer again.  Dawn's tore all to pieces.



sorry brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2017)

Thanks ya'll.  They're sewing her back up now, don't know if they'll be another surgery, or if they got it all today.  Doc supposed to call us back.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.   Susie's in surgery.  Cancer again.  Dawn's tore all to pieces.



Man, hate to hear that. 

Maggie had a a couple of Cancerous tumors removed, but they kept coming back.


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Hate to hear that about the pup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

eyem hang free here wybro


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2017)

Just about time to get outta hera, TTYL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll.  They're sewing her back up now, don't know if they'll be another surgery, or if they got it all today.  Doc supposed to call us back.



Sad news right there.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear Quack!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Good hump day morning! It's getting there!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning! It's getting there!



Morning Moon! Can't get them cat fishes off my mind


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Me neither brother. They just don't know what's in store for them!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Moonbro, Blood, Gobblin (when he shows up with the coffee truck) and to the rest of you WET Drivelers out there this morning.

It is still raining here with a slow drizzle right now but I hope this stuff clears out by Saturday and over the weekend as I've got places to go and people to see.  

Shout-out to Quackbro....Man, I am sorry to hear about Susie and the ongoing problems with her.  I had hoped that the Cancer would never come back again !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Morning EE. This rain and moisture isn't good for trying to get your goods shipped is it? Blood I hope to get the motor lake tested Thursday or Friday. Then it's on!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Mornin blood, Moon, gobblein, EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2017)

morning moon, EE and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Chief. No rain here at 31220 yet.


----------



## glue bunny (May 24, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Heading out early to watch the grand babies for the daughter and her hubby.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. This rain and moisture isn't good for trying to get your goods shipped is it? Blood I hope to get the motor lake tested Thursday or Friday. Then it's on!



Moon, I got real lucky Monday morning because I got a call shortly after 8 AM and my customer advised that they was about out of goods.  He had done the paperwork back on 5/12/2017 BUT it never was sent to Purchasing for actual ordering.   I did have goods in the warehouse, so I immediately got the goods out of the warehouse and delivered them within an hour.  Of course, the sky didn't have a cloud in it at the time.   

That ought to keep them going for a while now.  I've got other goods to process BUT can't until all of this moisture disappears for sure.  

Think about me when you hit the lake with your new motor and all of those fish start jumping into your boat !!!  

Blood, do your best to take things as easy as possible and let your back heal up some.  Make your "MIL" help you do all the things that you shouldn't be doing for now !!!  


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it working already !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2017)

Before I forget, I wanted to say Good Morning to Ms Glue Bunny this morning, as most of the time, I am gone before she arrives here but she has already slipped in the door in the door quietly.  I hope that you will have a good day too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2017)

yw, EE

morning sticky hare


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2017)

EE,

don't laugh it would just be not pc


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny, I know you won't be spoiling them grand chilluns will you? I see Redeli visiting. How many days you got left?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2017)

If any of you get bored here today, then click on this link below and check out my comments as this saga unfolds over in the trail camera Forum.  I think that it is rather funny myself !!!

Read post # 52 particularly !!!!!   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=897880&page=3


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2017)

Find out today if I go under the knife er not... 8am


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

Good morning, hopefully it won't come to that Blood


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

How's Susie doing this morning Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Find out today if I go under the knife er not... 8am





Don't do it bro !!! 


Morning erybody, not looking forward to calling the vet and checking on my black baybay.  Dawn cried all day yesterday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Morning Wy and Quackbro. Dang Bloodbro! Quack, Mz. R and I are praying for the best! And for Bloodbro too!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.   Susie's in surgery.  Cancer again.  Dawn's tore all to pieces.





blood on the ground said:


> Find out today if I go under the knife er not... 8am





Mornin Folks!  
Missed ya'll yesterday, but I had an awsome surprise when I got to the class in Albany, one of my oldest best friends from school was there too............ and yes, we got called out for talking, just like we did in school!!Worth.IT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't do it bro !!!
> 
> 
> Morning erybody, not looking forward to calling the vet and checking on my black baybay.  Dawn cried all day yesterday.



X2....at least not without a second opinion.

Hope all is well with MY black baybay too, Quackbro. Love me some Susie.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2017)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!
> Missed ya'll yesterday, but I had an awsome surprise when I got to the class in Albany, one of my oldest best friends from school was there too............ and yes, we got called out for talking, just like we did in school!!Worth.IT!!




Going to meet my 3 high school friends  for dranks this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Quackbro. Dang Bloodbro! Quack, Mz. R and I are praying for the best! And for Bloodbro too!





Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!
> Missed ya'll yesterday, but I had an awsome surprise when I got to the class in Albany, one of my oldest best friends from school was there too............ and yes, we got called out for talking, just like we did in school!!Worth.IT!!





Jeff C. said:


> X2....at least not without a second opinion.
> 
> Hope all is well with MY black baybay too, Quackbro. Love me some Susie.





Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, ya'll can imagine with no kids, Susie is our baby !!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2017)

i understand that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

She's gonna be okay !!!   Went up there this morning to get her so Dawn would be surprised when she got home, but they wouldn't turn 'er loose.   Doc came to see her at 12am and 4am and said she was in pain.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to meet my 3 high school friends  for dranks this afternoon.


Tell em i said Hey...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, ya'll can imagine with no kids, Susie is our baby !!!



Sorry Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gonna be okay !!!   Went up there this morning to get her so Dawn would be surprised when she got home, but they wouldn't turn 'er loose.   Doc came to see her at 12am and 4am and said she was in pain.



Glad she's gonna be OK, but hate she hurts and you couldn't take her home.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gonna be okay !!!   Went up there this morning to get her so Dawn would be surprised when she got home, but they wouldn't turn 'er loose.   Doc came to see her at 12am and 4am and said she was in pain.



 Great news!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang. 
 I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to meet my 3 high school friends  for dranks this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell em i said Hey...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Quack.



I'll tell em. They know.....
I done told them all out ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gonna be okay !!!   Went up there this morning to get her so Dawn would be surprised when she got home, but they wouldn't turn 'er loose.   Doc came to see her at 12am and 4am and said she was in pain.


poor baby.............maybe she'll be home soon!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang.
> I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.


 Got to visit my place too, sweet, sweet dog!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


>



Looks like T-R-O-U-B-L-E to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell em i said Hey...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Quack.



'preciate it mudbro ! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad she's gonna be OK, but hate she hurts and you couldn't take her home.




Me too Mandy, really wanted to surprise Dawn this morning with her.




Jeff C. said:


> Great news!!








mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang.
> I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.




Tucker was a sweetheart . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang.
> I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.



Dang, hate to hear that. First I've heard of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, hate to hear that. First I've heard of it.



It's in that blue room.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like T-R-O-U-B-L-E to me.


 innocent trouble, not mean............ we giggled a LOT back in the day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

I'm so ready to go to the beach I bout can't stand it.

If they imported that fake white sand to our beach I'm gonna be VERY upset. H22 assures me they pumped it out of the ocean right there. That sand at St. Augustine was pretty, but hard to walk on and if the wind blew, felt like needles stickin you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> innocent trouble, not mean............ we giggled a LOT back in the day!



That's like the guy that meets us at the beach every year. We used to get in trouble all the time. Can't believe I hadn't seen him since high school and there he was sitting next to us with his family at the beach. Their house is one block off the beach from our house.  
Jeff fa fa done met him. He's a funny dude.


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> glad she's gonna be ok, but hate she hurts and you couldn't take her home.



x-2


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll tell em. They know.....
> I done told them all out ya'll.





Keebs said:


>


I agree .. Trouble..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so ready to go to the beach I bout can't stand it.
> 
> If they imported that fake white sand to our beach I'm gonna be VERY upset. H22 assures me they pumped it out of the ocean right there. That sand at St. Augustine was pretty, but hard to walk on and if the wind blew, felt like needles stickin you.



Fake sand, youre so silly.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 24, 2017)

Back from the back Dr with good news. All looks super, so, so far so good. Can even start lightly throwing baseballs again. 

Thanks for yalls thoughts and prayers over the past 15 days. Preesh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Back from the back Dr with good news. All looks super, so, so far so good. Can even start lightly throwing baseballs again.
> 
> Thanks for yalls thoughts and prayers over the past 15 days. Preesh!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H, Mud,Wy,Chief,Da Possum and P44. Glad Susie got a good report Quackbro! I'm like Mrs. H that pic has TROUBLE and MISCHIEF wrote all over it! Good news on your progress P44!


----------



## glue bunny (May 24, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Before I forget, I wanted to say Good Morning to Ms Glue Bunny this morning, as most of the time, I am gone before she arrives here but she has already slipped in the door in the door quietly.  I hope that you will have a good day too !!!



Thanks eagle...can't get better when here with my grand kids. Wish they lived closer though. takes 2 hours to get here but they're worth it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang.
> I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.




Called Mitch this morning, he and Elaine are hurting.  Good news is they want Dawn to babysit their baybay lab !! 




Patriot44 said:


> Back from the back Dr with good news. All looks super, so, so far so good. Can even start lightly throwing baseballs again.
> 
> Thanks for yalls thoughts and prayers over the past 15 days. Preesh!





Backatcha bro !!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's like the guy that meets us at the beach every year. We used to get in trouble all the time. Can't believe I hadn't seen him since high school and there he was sitting next to us with his family at the beach. Their house is one block off the beach from our house.
> Jeff fa fa done met him. He's a funny dude.





Patriot44 said:


> Back from the back Dr with good news. All looks super, so, so far so good. Can even start lightly throwing baseballs again.
> 
> Thanks for yalls thoughts and prayers over the past 15 days. Preesh!


good deal............ just don't  like this just yet, I'll do it for ya! 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H, Mud,Wy,Chief,Da Possum and P44. Glad Susie got a good report Quackbro! I'm like Mrs. H that pic has TROUBLE and MISCHIEF wrote all over it! Good news on your progress P44!


Now WHY does eryone think I'm is trouble?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

I know this, Keebs ='s trubble . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Cause you IS trouble. 


Fun trouble, but still trouble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know this, Keebs ='s trubble . . .





Gonna grab somebody on da buttocks . .


----------



## The black stick of death (May 24, 2017)

Afternoon everybody it's still raining here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> Afternoon everybody it's still raining here



Hey! 
I heard there were some twister thingys down that way yesterday. True


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know this, Keebs ='s trubble . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cause you IS trouble.
> 
> 
> Fun trouble, but still trouble.


giggle-giggle.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grab somebody on da buttocks . .


I don't *grab*, I pinch! big difference! (AND technique!)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Hey, what's fer lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD. 

We'z goin to Bone Island Grill this afternoon and I sent H22 a menu in case he wanted somethin to go. He said 
NO THANKS. I got left ova fish in da fridge to make a po boy. Said looks like we cooked ova 100.00 worth of fish Saturday night.


----------



## dawg2 (May 24, 2017)

holy cow...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

I reckon I'll go eat a bowl of Phaseolus vulgaris n rice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go eat a bowl of Phaseolus vulgaris n rice.



You aint right. 

When I went to St. Augustine the other girls would order black beans and rice as a side. One even order it as an appetizer at a bar when it was too late to order dinner. 
Not me. Fish, skrimp, scallops, slaw,okry, hushpuppies for me.  And the appetizer was crab cakes and fried green maters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Dang. I done got Quang twice. Might have to buy a scratch off.

Erybody done left me all alone at work again.  If'n I was meeting after work I'd be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Think I'll go our back and check the weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think I'll go our back and check the weather.



 

Might not be a bad idea!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what's fer lunch?


left ova rosemary ckeekun & tater with water......


dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


well, well, well, hi there stranger!!


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go eat a bowl of Phaseolus vulgaris n rice.


huh? say whut???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.
> 
> When I went to St. Augustine the other girls would order black beans and rice as a side. One even order it as an appetizer at a bar when it was too late to order dinner.
> Not me. _*Fish, skrimp, scallops, slaw,okry, hushpuppies for me.  And the appetizer was crab cakes and fried green mater*_s.


yep, we kin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> left ova rosemary ckeekun & tater with water......
> 
> well, well, well, hi there stranger!!
> 
> ...



Look it up in yo Funk n Wagnals!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

No weather to report. Just the same ole same ole. 
I'll go check again in a few.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No weather to report. Just the same ole same ole.
> I'll go check again in a few.



Sitting in garage watching it cloud up.


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

Pasta salad and high quality H2O


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

Looks like its gonna rain here in a few


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Sun shining with a few clouds blowin by in a good breeze. No high quality h2o here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Cooked a dozen biskitts, 2lbs 'o kuntray ham, Dawn baked fudge/brownies and lemon drops to send to our Vet !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooked a dozen biskitts, 2lbs 'o kuntray ham, Dawn baked fudge/brownies and lemon drops to send to our Vet !!!





If'n my dog dies I expect a discount . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun shining with a few clouds blowin by in a good breeze. No high quality h2o here.




Raining and blowing like a very large dog up in hera !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Not real sure why the frogs want to gather to my pool and have a orgy every time we get a big rain ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n my dog dies I expect a discount . .



Fixin to go get the girls a mani/pedi gift certificate.
Least I can do for one of em driving and getting a speeding ticket and the other letting us stay in her fancy pants house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Thunder in the 30606.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not real sure why the frogs want to gather to my pool and have a orgy every time we get a big rain ??



Still under a Tornado watch across most of the state this afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2017)

we are having weather here


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2017)

i expect to have weather here tomorrow as well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> giggle-giggle.............
> 
> I don't *grab*, I pinch! big difference! (AND technique!)



when you get to caressing and squeezin I'm first in line.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Evening folks. Looks like more rain here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2017)

It has been off and on here moon


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

Rain came in pretty hard and fast about an hour ago, finally gone for now


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2017)

Came quick shower whilst I was lighting the BGE and firing up the classic. Gonna grill some burgers,dawgs and throw some fries in the classic. First BLD is going down good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)




----------



## glue bunny (May 24, 2017)

Making a batch of homade cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing for my work peeps to dine on during the morning meetin tomorrow.  Everybody gonna love me!

...and before y'all ask fer pics I can't figure out how to do it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Good evening with friends.  Couldn't get mine to load, but I had wrapped skimp appitizer. Gail  gots a big piece of  beautiful salmon  on her salik.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2017)

Had to make the pi too small, but the skrimp tails were hanging out  the  back. Yes I aint them too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Glad you're having a bit time Mandy !!! (I won't even make fun of yo spellin..)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you're having a bit time Mandy !!! (I won't even make fun of yo spellin..)



Somebody up and stirrin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody up and stirrin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2017)

Mandy b eatin da tail . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

Live from werk!

doc said he wants to try a series of steroid injections in my back over the next six weeks instead of surgery. I reckon thats better than surgery!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

I see moonbro peepin in


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

I'm here Blood. You have a good night? My back is acting up again!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm here Blood. You have a good night? My back is acting up again!



We all broke down Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Mine bites me when I over do it. The last two weekends I pushed it pretty hard. I've had one of the injections and it really got me some relief. Hope it will do the same for you brother! We may be broke down some, but by no means out of the game!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of you soaking wet Drivelers that have been diving off of the "Ark" during the past few days.

I hope all of the back problems go away for all of you experiencing these problems recently.  It surely AIN'T no fun hurting !!!!  

I'm hungry now and I need some of Gobblin's coffee to get me wide awake as well.

Where Fo Art Thou Gobblin ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2017)

gobblin is ready for the fly down


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning EE and Gobble. No rain at 31220 this morning. I might get to run my boat after work today and check the new motor out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2017)

moonbro,  hope the boat gets a ride today


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks Gobble. Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Gobble. Got my fingers crossed!



don't forget the tow rope just in case.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Hope to see you get r goin Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Bloodbro, hope those injections work for you. I've never had the injection, but have had steroids and they worked great until I would aggravate it again. Gotta change the way you approach everything you do physically now that you've gotten to this point with it. And it's hard to do in your work, your play, and just your everyday activities when you are feelin good.....and boom.

I must admit, it's easier said than done.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 25, 2017)

Morning, wow what great weather this morning at 59 degrees. Also so a couple does and babies on the way to the Q Tizzle.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Morning Chief and P44. It does feel good this morning! Gobble I'm not going far on the test run. The lake is only about 140 acres and the trolling motor will get me back to the ramp.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Man, lovin this weather.

Mornin Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Gonna get Jag to work @ 9:00, go over to brothers and help him out on his timing project on the Expedition. Then go pick Jag back up from work, and I finally made a Dr. appt for 1:30 today. Just never could get this junk out of my head. I don't feel that bad, but I've had enough of this.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2017)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when you get to caressing and squeezin I'm first in line.


 sure thing!


blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk!
> 
> doc said he wants to try a series of steroid injections in my back over the next six weeks instead of surgery. I reckon thats better than surgery!


hope it does the job for ya, blood!!


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna get Jag to work @ 9:00, go over to brothers and help him out on his timing project on the Expedition. Then go pick Jag back up from work, and I finally made a Dr. appt for 1:30 today. Just never could get this junk out of my head. I don't feel that bad, but I've had enough of this.


 hope they give ya some good stuff!


Wycliff said:


> Good morning


Mernin!!
It's My Friday!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Morning Wy and Keebs. This could very easily turn into my Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

werkin til 11 today! bettern watchin paint dry I reckon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read where Mitch and Elaine lost Tucker yesterday. Dang.
> I Loved that dog.  Glad he got to come to our little island off the beaten path.



We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!

He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time 

Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do



So sorry to hear that, MITCH.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do


So sorry, so glad I got to love on him when I did!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Morning Mud. Sorry to hear that Mitch!


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Rutt


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do



Hate that for you buddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do





That sucks, but glad he's no longer hurting.  If dogs ain't in heaven I don't want to go.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do





That was terrible news to hear. Tucker was a great dog. I`m convinced that we will reunite with our dogs in a better place when our time comes.

Mitch and Elaine, again, my deepest regrets.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

As the holiday weekend gets closer I cant help but think about what kind of vittles I'm going to put on the table. Between Nics oyster thread and moon pies continuous fish fry threads... Im thinking catfish an oysters with all the fixins is going to happen!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Whatcha ya'll eating fo dinner today ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Dawn's "meat man" at IGA spotted her yesterday and sold her a case of quail for $12 !!


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2017)

mercy....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> mercy....





I know, right ??


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks, but glad he's no longer hurting.  If dogs ain't in heaven I don't want to go.


AMEN to that!!


blood on the ground said:


> As the holiday weekend gets closer I cant help but think about what kind of vittles I'm going to put on the table. Between Nics oyster thread and moon pies continuous fish fry threads... Im thinking catfish an oysters with all the fixins is going to happen!


 Gonna be a "working with family" weekend for me, fish fry Saturday and I'm thinking ribs on Sunday or Monday with all the fixins!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha ya'll eating fo dinner today ??


left ova hamburger & tater tots............. h2o


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's "meat man" at IGA spotted her yesterday and sold her a case of quail for $12 !!


I ain't had quail in forever........... I like have dove & quail at the same meal........... best of both worlds!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks, but glad he's no longer hurting.  If dogs ain't in heaven I don't want to go.


Aint that the truth. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha ya'll eating fo dinner today ??



Skrimps and quiet puppies. 

Just found out today is my FRIDAY!  10 day vacation for me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> As the holiday weekend gets closer I cant help but think about what kind of vittles I'm going to put on the table. Between Nics oyster thread and moon pies continuous fish fry threads... Im thinking catfish an oysters with all the fixins is going to happen!



I'm thinking something from the ocean. Hopefully that we caught while surf fishin.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth.
> 
> 
> Skrimps and quiet puppies.
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking something from the ocean. Hopefully that we caught while surf fishin.


  I hope you do too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to make a decision, and it was for the best!!
> 
> He was Diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer last October......The vet said that if we went with the course of treatment we might get another six months out him..........We got eight.......When he started to go downhill it was very hard to decide when to end it, but after going through pictures of his life......It was time
> 
> Before the cancer got to debilitating he got to pick up some ducks as a test dog.......Something he loved to do



I feel your pain. Same thing kinda happened to me. I knew my girl was old and wasn't eating as much. Then noticed her start stumbling. Took her to the vet and he said it was time. She didn't have any heart beat at all in her hind legs.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth.
> 
> 
> Skrimps and quiet puppies.
> ...



one of your nanners broke


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> one of your nanners broke



Happens all the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> one of your nanners broke





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happens all the time.





Hate when that happens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Defrosting the last 2 filet mignons, and gonna fry up some quail and grill some skrimps ??  Mebbe some home fries and kone on da cob ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

I'll be workin Monday, so I'll be eating whatever catering whips up for us. Being that it's in the South and a Holiday I suspect it will be somewhat special. They're a really good catering crew. They tend to cook a lot of the local cuisine that is familiar to an area or region where we are. I'd just about bet on some S Carolina style BBQ, ribs, pulled pork, and all the fixings related.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Docta didn play. My appt was for 1:40 and I'm already settin in a cranked up truck. Popped a steroid shot in the shoulder, called in a script of antibiotics and sent me out da door in 25 mins. 

Iz Rollin to the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Man, talk about my lucky day!

I was on the way home from Doc appt and figured my prescription would take 45 mins to an hour to be filled, so I was just passing the pharmacy up @ 55 mph on a hey to the house. Lo and behold, a text came through from the pharmacy as I flew by stating it was ready for pickup. I got on the brakes and swung into a Publix parking lot and doubled back into pharmacy and at the drive up now getting it. Rollin out now.  X 3 or 5


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Evening y'all. Dang Chief, in and out. That was quick! We are gonna fry some squealers tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Think I'll stop at da lil sto and get some lotto ticks.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2017)

Chief be driving and a texting........smh-ing


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

When you are on roll. Might as well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Howdy Possum.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2017)

Hey Mooner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

My Chiefbro's having a GOOT day !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2017)

we work Monday


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Chief be driving and a texting........smh-ing


 he be bad about that...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

Boss #2 JUST realized I'z goin on vacation. Now his hair is on fire. Bout time for me to leave too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Dang Mud! Tell him to get over it Mrs. H!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

If he would sleep on da job thangs might get done. 

Caught him again Tuesday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2017)

My time is UP! I'm outta here. Ya'll enjoy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Chief be driving and a texting........smh-ing





Keebs said:


> he be bad about that...............



Was still in pharmacy parkin lot, then settin @ red light.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Chiefbro's having a GOOT day !!!



Yessiree!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> we work Monday


well that sucks!


Jeff C. said:


> Was still in pharmacy parkin lot, then settin @ red light.


MMmmHHhhmmm............... or ridin shotgun *supposedly*


----------



## Crakajak (May 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll stop at da lil sto and get some lotto ticks.



PM me some ######s, your extra lucky today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Think I'll fry up some shrooms too . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

^^^^  Kang skroom !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2017)

Wishin I was headed to Quack's house!

Later ya'll Have a Safe Memorial Day Weekend!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Wishin I was headed to Quack's house!
> 
> Later ya'll Have a Safe Memorial Day Weekend!!





Wish you were too gal friend !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2017)

Rutt, sorry to hear.

quack, living the royal life

Chief, woooooo whooooo get to feel better

moon, how'd the boat do?


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2017)

Just about time to get outta here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Just about time to get outta here



yeppers.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 25, 2017)

Had my 1st surgery for the cataract on my right eye yesterday and all the folks from the admint folks to all the nurses and the Doc were the nicest folks you could hope for. Went in this morning for the followup and my right eye went from 20/400 to 20/20 with no problems go back on the 8th for the left eye and hope it goes as well. AT 66 yro I can see better now then when I was a very young kid  LIFE IS GOOD

THANKS WOODY'S FRIENDS for all your thoughts and prayers.

Mike


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2017)

Gobble I've got a throttle linkage problem somewhere. Cranked and shifted into fwd and reverse great. Won't open up but to about half throttle. Not being a boat mechanic I have something not just right in the linkage. We adjusted and tweaked but not getting the results I need. Called a friend and he told me a guy that could help me tomorrow. Going to take it by and let him check it out in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Had my 1st surgery for the cataract on my right eye yesterday and all the folks from the admint folks to all the nurses and the Doc were the nicest folks you could hope for. Went in this morning for the followup and my right eye went from 20/400 to 20/20 with no problems go back on the 8th for the left eye and hope it goes as well. AT 66 yro I can see better now then when I was a very young kid  LIFE IS GOOD
> 
> THANKS WOODY'S FRIENDS for all your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Mike




Good deal Uncle Stoner !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2017)

Our Vet also diagnosed Susie with a sore throat.  Dawn brings home a gallon of ice cream for her.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2017)

The boy has the strangest graduation gift request..... We wants to jump out of a perfectly good air plane!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy has the strangest graduation gift request..... We wants to jump out of a perfectly good air plane!!!





Have at it, I can't even jump outta bed.



Good Laaaaaaaawd what am I doing up at 3:30 ???


Supper was awesome !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have at it, I can't even jump outta bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2017)

good morning quack and Rutt

have a cup and quit wondering


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2017)

Morning kids


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin, Blood and to the rest of the tired, sleepy, over-worked, and under-paid Drivelers.

I'm going to spend some time away from home this weekend as I need a mental break of sorts.  

I need to drink a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin and add a little breakfast along with that and hopefully, I will be fully awake soon.  

Be back in a few minutes to check out whatever else is going on.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 26, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE and Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2017)

Mornin folks! 

Slept in a little late this Mornin, that steroid shot had me jacked a little bit. Feel 10x better too.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2017)

Live from the front porch! Feels great out.... Wish this was the high for the day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2017)

The Don has been laying down the law to other countries lately..... Love it


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the front porch! Feels great out.... Wish this was the high for the day!





blood on the ground said:


> The Don has been laying down the law to other countries lately..... Love it



X2, on both accounts.


----------



## glue bunny (May 26, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples! Let's have at it an get this day done!

Hope all the woody's family have a safe Memorial Day weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

Mid-mornin. Fixing yo head out and do some shopping for vaca. 
Won't need to get any souvenirs from da beach. I just ordered a seashell themed outdoor fountain.
My friend we visited in St. Augustine had a 6 ft. outdoor fountain in her screened patio and it was so nice hearing the waterfall while relaxing with a drank. Mine aint no 6ft. tall, but I'll get the same effect.  Next thing you know I'll take up yoga.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2017)

Jag and I sitting on on the deck on this beautiful day killing off the rest of the crawfish, taters, corn, and andouille. I placed them all in a big two level double boiler and steamed the just enough to heat them up. 

Perfecto and a great setting today outdoors.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I sitting on on the deck on this beautiful day killing off the rest of the crawfish, taters, corn, and andouille. I placed them all in a big two level double boiler and steamed the just enough to heat them up.
> 
> Perfecto and a great setting today outdoors.




The pool is cool, but I'm gonna get on a float and dare the water to touch me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The pool is cool, but I'm gonna get on a float and dare the water to touch me.



I'm going to get behind the walk behind and go up to the ol home place, pick u stick, and now with Jag. 

Would be nice to have pool to dive into afterwards!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2017)

Pools are nice but a lot of work.   Not sure I would ever put another in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to get behind the walk behind and go up to the ol home place, pick u stick, and now with Jag.
> 
> Would be nice to have pool to dive into afterwards!



The water didn't take my dare, but it was quite refreshing after taking hot cloths out of da dryer. 
Might get back in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pools are nice but a lot of work.   Not sure I would ever put another in.



Whatchutalkinbout. Mine aint no work at all.
Ours is getting on up in age, but H22 says it's the best $$ we eva spent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatchutalkinbout. Mine aint no work at all.
> Ours is getting on up in age, but H22 says it's the best $$ we eva spent.



Had mine in Nebraska and it was getting up in age too and from cleaning it to open each spring and closing in the fall, to repairs, and sweeping it a couple times a week it was work.

H22 must do all of yours???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had mine in Nebraska and it was getting up in age too and from cleaning it to open each spring and closing in the fall, to repairs, and sweeping it a couple times a week it was work.
> 
> H22 must do all of yours???



And I helped.  Seriously we got a great pool guy. He and H22 are good friends.
He calls me the chemist. I make the water purdy. Wish I hadda known it when I was in school.

We are talking bout hiring out to open in close in the future and our pool guy don't do that no mo.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2017)

Hey.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2017)

Here`s my swimmin` pool. Unfortunately, the water is a little high right now and the sandbar is about 8 feet under water and the water is the color of barbecue sauce.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s my swimmin` pool. Unfortunately, the water is a little high right now and the sandbar is about 8 feet under water and the water is the color of barbecue sauce.



DANGER! No Diving. Looks good to float on!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANGER! No Diving. Looks good to float on!





There`s a blue hole just up from there, and one down below, that you can dive and swim in. And gators don`t generally hang around in blue holes (not that it maters to me).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I helped.  Seriously we got a great pool guy. He and H22 are good friends.
> He calls me the chemist. I make the water purdy. Wish I hadda known it when I was in school.
> 
> We are talking bout hiring out to open in close in the future and our pool guy don't do that no mo.



Yep opening wasn't too bad except of draining and scrubbing the concrete.   But due to the winter weather all lines needed to be drained or blown out of all water to keep them from bursting and antifreeze had to be added in all the right places.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2017)

Pool ='s money pit.  



Afternoon bro's.  Hopefully the mines have dried out some.  Headed that way shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pool ='s money pit.
> 
> 
> So true.
> ...



Are you back up and going or is this another easy night?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2017)

I ask H22 if he wanted to take the lap top on vaca. We got WIFI. He said, oh heck no.We fixin to disconnect. See ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2017)

Just passin thru! 

I wouldn't want a pool full time, just wish I could wiggle my nose like Sam on Bewitched and have one when I wanted, then get rid of it with a snap of of the fingers. 

Although, I'd take Nic's full time in close proximity.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

Saturday morning and it starts off slow


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 27, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Got the throttle problem solved on the new motor. It was in the control box. The guy I took it to spotted it right off the bat. He said we had the linkage right. Had it fixed shortly. Got to finish loading the truck and we are staying at the lake till Monday. Thanks for the brew.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

Good news Moon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you back up and going or is this another easy night?





Wide open coffeebro !!!  Might hafta shut down today/night as we can keep up with blunger feed.



Morning bro's !!!


----------



## glue bunny (May 27, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!
Hey chief, quack and moon!
Up here in suga hill...this close to the lake and not a fishing pole to be found


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

I'm going over to Nash Farm Battlefield in support of the CSA Rally today to support our objection of the removal of our American History, the Flags, monuments of the Confederacy, Civil War, and mostly, the many veterans that perished in that conflict.


----------



## glue bunny (May 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going over to Nash Farm Battlefield in support of the CSA Rally today to support our objection of the removal of our American History, the Flags, monuments of the Confederacy, Civil War, and
> mostly, the many veterans that perished in that conflict.


Chief gonna be on da news!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Got the throttle problem solved on the new motor. It was in the control box. The guy I took it to spotted it right off the bat. He said we had the linkage right. Had it fixed shortly. Got to finish loading the truck and we are staying at the lake till Monday. Thanks for the brew.



careful out there, some of them don't know when to stop imbibing 

have fun




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wide open coffeebro !!!  Might hafta shut down today/night as we can keep up with blunger feed.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!!



makes the time go by faster



glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!
> Hey chief, quack and moon!
> Up here in suga hill...this close to the lake and not a fishing pole to be found



morning sticky rabbit



Jeff C. said:


> I'm going over to Nash Farm Battlefield in support of the CSA Rally today to support our objection of the removal of our American History, the Flags, monuments of the Confederacy, Civil War, and mostly, the many veterans that perished in that conflict.



good for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going over to Nash Farm Battlefield in support of the CSA Rally today to support our objection of the removal of our American History, the Flags, monuments of the Confederacy, Civil War, and mostly, the many veterans that perished in that conflict.





Chiefbro gonna get likkered up and show those folks how to be a LEADER !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 27, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Glue Bunny and Chief. Gobble we will fish early in the mornings and see how it goes late afternoon. The rest of the time will be in the shade watching the circus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Glue Bunny and Chief. Gobble we will fish early in the mornings and see how it goes late afternoon. The rest of the time will be in the shade watching the circus!





Not that you need it, but good luck.  I forgot this was a Holiday weekend . 


Sleepy time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not that you need it, but good luck.  I forgot this was a Holiday weekend .
> 
> 
> Sleepy time . .



OT for the working


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

garden worked
fireants killed (I hope)
clogged gutters cleaned and reinstalled
sweat rolling


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna get likkered up and show those folks how to be a LEADER !!!



No sir, but I spoke my mind with a couple of statements as were some others that came forward with prepared speeches.

Anyway, not as much turnout as I hoped, maybe, maybe, approximately 300 people. 

There was supposed to be a counter rally, so there was a small army of police presence. Not one single person showed up for the opposition to this Rally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, but I spoke my mind with a couple of statements as were some others that came forward with prepared speeches.
> 
> Anyway, not as much turnout as I hoped, maybe, maybe, approximately 300 people.
> 
> There was supposed to be a counter rally, so there was a small army of police presence. Not one single person showed up for the opposition to this Rally.





Good job Chief !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2017)

Time to get 'er done bro's !!!   Good Saturday eve to all !!


----------



## cramer (May 27, 2017)

Good morning
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

Afternoon folks! 

Howdy Cramer, see you peeking in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

cramer said:


> Good morning
> Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

I'm actually having my afternoon/early evening coffee right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

I just pour me a cup of gobblein's leftover and nuke a cup.


----------



## cramer (May 27, 2017)

Just checking in with my homies
How was it at Nash Farm?
I would have stopped by if'n I had know.
Thanks for going though, Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

cramer said:


> Just checking in with my homies
> How was it at Nash Farm?
> I would have stopped by if'n I had know.
> Thanks for going though, Chief



I'm really glad I went Cramer. It wasn't what most would unfortunately assume when they hear "Confederate Rally". 

It wasn't a bunch of drunk rednecks, racists, nei-nazis hooping and holler in obscenity's. There were some very well versed, well informed intellectuals there.

I was proud to haven taken part.


----------



## fish hawk (May 27, 2017)

Hey drivlers


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Hey drivlers



Howdy fish hawk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief



Evening, Sir gobblein.

Just chillaxin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 27, 2017)

Evening folks. Kicked back at the lake. Just had some pulled pork sammiches from a butt that I cooked. Weren't bad. That was good Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Kicked back at the lake. Just had some pulled pork sammiches from a butt that I cooked. Weren't bad. That was good Chief!



Evening Moon. My belly is full, so time to kick back and play with lil Everett before he hits the bed. He had a long nap this afternoon. Maybe he's beginning to wind down some now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

lazy Sunday morning on Memorial weekend.

Coffee is brewed


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2017)

Morning Gobble - Thanks for the coffee G
Moon's fixin' breakfast and Chief is dreaming about his next project
MC is on the PF and EE is folding his socks in his sleep


----------



## Patriot44 (May 28, 2017)

Morning yall! Rain delay, but ready to ball. We were home for a good 7 hours. 

Praying the rain stays away, the boy want to play!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

yw cramer

quack will be along shortly after working


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

Mornin folks. Overcast with a little rain earlier, but beautiful morning, nice and green at least.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

morning Chief,  overcast here too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2017)

Hiya bro's !!!  Long night. Gonna smoke a butt in the morning when I get off work, and a low kuntray boil later on.  If'n you've neva had my butt you're missing out !! 


Chief, proud folks act like they had some sense !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,  overcast here too



Mornin gobblein, we got a little rain at some point in the wee hours. I didn't hear it, just woke up to the little puddles.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro's !!!  Long night. Gonna smoke a butt in the morning when I get off work, and a low kuntray boil later on.  If'n you've neva had my butt you're missing out !!
> 
> 
> Chief, proud folks act like they had some sense !!



They did Quackbro, like I said there were some well informed folks there that actually had info that many of us knew absolutely nothing about.

One guy told that this big chunk of property has been unsuccessfully attempted to purchase from the county on a couple of occasions by developers. According to him the county has rejected it so far possibly due to local residents outcry. At least one developer wanted to build a low income dense housing development.

Maybe there's more to this story than many know, not just the removal of a Confederate flag.

$$$$$$$$


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

Well the boy done got all graduated and what not...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

blood, when does he leave for boot camp?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, when does he leave for boot camp?



October... My gut is in knots


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

Minus my ugly mug... This is my wonderful family.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 28, 2017)

Good job Blood, yall did good. 

Tournament cancelled, darn!...so I threw on a butt!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

Comgratulations to the young man, blood. 

Good lookin family!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> October... My gut is in knots



You did a great job so he will be fine.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2017)

Evening everyone. Good family Blood! Congrats to the young man! We are kicked back at lake. Hit the water just after daylight and caught a real good mess before it got too rough! They are still shallow, didn't catch a fish deeper than 20 ft. Grilt some deer burgers for lunch. Gonna do a LCB later when everyone gets here. Hope y'all are having a great holiday and don't forget the reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

Afternoon Moon. Dang, if it hasn't gotten hot. Sounds like a good time. Not much happenin here. I've got to ride up to Greenville,SC this aft/Eve for work tomorrow. Come back Monday night to work here in ATL Tuesday, so a close by quick trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

Although I am slurpin' on a cold'un.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2017)

Safe travels Chief. Yeah we are officially on lake time! Looks like we are going to have a good crowd.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Although I am slurpin' on a cold'un.



Man, peer pressure is a moe....thanks, I needed the help


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2017)

That sounds good Chief. I'm not getting back on the water today,well not under the wheel. Just poured my first BLD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2017)

Howdy 44.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chief

wise decision moonbro

P44, back still improving?


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

Afternoon youngins. Had a nice trip to South Georgia. Unfortunately it got cut short when I messed up my back.s


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Man, peer pressure is a moe....thanks, I needed the help



Anything I can do to help. 



Moonpie1 said:


> That sounds good Chief. I'm not getting back on the water today,well not under the wheel. Just poured my first BLD.



Yessir, I like the close by quick turnarounds.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Chief
> 
> wise decision moonbro
> 
> P44, back still improving?



Howdy gobblein 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Had a nice trip to South Georgia. Unfortunately it got cut short when I messed up my back.s



Howdy BO$$, hate to hear about your back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2017)

Afternoon/evening bro's !!!

Great looking family Blood !!  Congrats to your son !!

Garden has exploded, fixing to have crook neck and scalloped squash out the hiney !!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

Ate some of the shell crackers, I caught in Moultrie. Here is one of them.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=906066&stc=1&d=1496005621


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

Quack, we planted our garden right before we left. It came up goot, while we were gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, we planted our garden right before we left. It came up goot, while we were gone.





Good deal !!!  Hope your back gets better, sent you a PM.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

Hope your back gets better dawg!

Thanks for the kind words y'all!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

Thanks Blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2017)

12hrs of doing nuttin but riding dirt roads . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12hrs of doing nuttin but riding dirt roads . .



That and pulling in all them shell crackers, speckled perch and Bass.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12hrs of doing nuttin but riding dirt roads . .



That sounds like a great day


----------



## Patriot44 (May 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy 44.







gobbleinwoods said:


> P44, back still improving?



I am a lucky man, I am feeling like a hunnerd dollar bill!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

turn left going on in Charlotte


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

It is Memorial Day to remember the fallen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2017)

Good Morning from Greenville! Hope everyone has a nice day and take a moment to remember those that have given all.

Beautiful Sunrise MANDY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Morning from Greenville! Hope everyone has a nice day and take a moment to remember those that have given all.
> 
> Beautiful Sunrise MANDY!



This one reminds me of you.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Patriot44 (May 29, 2017)

Morning yall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

Bonnet head shark caught so far. My drag wasnt set.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

H22 caught a nice black tip. Kids will run for miles to pet a shark.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 caught a nice black tip. Kids will run for miles to prt a shark.




That is a very dangerous thing to do mrs 22. Some kid could get nipped on the knee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This one reminds me of you.



Yes Ma'am, nice! 

Hope everyone is having a Great day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> That is a very dangerous thing to do mrs 22. Some kid could get nipped on the knee.



Not when you hold  the head higher than they can stand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Bass fishing was slack, partner put a whipping on me, 12-5.  


Got da butt smoking !!!   Gonna try some smoked skrimps ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

I see Ms Sticky Bunzzzzzz . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Ms Sticky Bunzzzzzz . . .



where in your dreams?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2017)

I'm gettin hungry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

me to, tu, 2, du, two, also Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> me to, tu, 2, du, two, also Chief



I reckon I could go get a snack, but stuck in 1 1/2 hour of rehearsals remaining.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 29, 2017)

Evening everyone. Got home from the lake , boat under the shed and truck unloaded. Looks like it is going to storm here. Real dark!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 29, 2017)

*Squealers.*

We would go out early and fish till the crazies run us off the water. Blood you won't have to catch yours at Kroger much longer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

It came a gully washer here a few minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

moonbro, that is bunch of squealers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

what are you rehearsing Chief?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 29, 2017)

What a catch Moon! Sunshine in a cooler!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what are you rehearsing Chief?



Monday night RAW. WWE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2017)

inATL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

Some of these wiff a filet o steak. Gonna go back tomorrow and get mo skrimp and they got soft shell crab.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

The Island looks so different after Matthew.  Hardly any vegitation. Least we don't have fake sand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin hungry.





Smoked da butt, fried up some skrimp and fresh squash outta da garden !!


Not my best butt, used a combination of white oak and hickory...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

"Note" Skrimps did not come outta the garden . .


----------



## glue bunny (May 29, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples!

Hey quack!  Your supper sounds goot!
Hubs and I had grilt cheekun, stuffing and cream corn.  Fresh peaches with
Cool whip topping for dessert.


----------



## glue bunny (May 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Note" Skrimps did not come outta the garden . .



Well darn!  Was gonna ask if we could come pick a bushel!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

The first place across the street used to have a beautiful yard. Second place is Quack (hire em out).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Well darn!  Was gonna ask if we could come pick a bushel!



Hiya Gimpybunny !!!  Hope you're doing betta !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> The first place across the street used to have a beautiful yard. Second place is Quack (hire em out).




Grrrrrrrrr, first place looks like mine, second place looks Sinclarist !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

One of the all time greats.  I can remember when he was married to Cher.  They lived right up the road from us.  Folks used to steal dirt/grass out of their yard...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the all time greats.  I can remember when he was married to Cher.  They lived right up the road from us.  Folks used to steal dirt/grass out of their yard...



Saw him at a small run down  bar in Daytona back in the 70's.  He just pulled up  a stool and preformed right by his self.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw him at a small run down  bar in Daytona back in the 70's.  He just pulled up  a stool and preformed right by his self.




Too cool !!!  Drank/smoked with Jimmy Buffet in Key West about 35 yrs ago . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2017)

Been a busy one tonight!.. 

Mornin day walkers!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2017)

Morning Blood. How's the back?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2017)

morning blood and moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2017)

Morning Gobble and I can see Glue Bunny peeking in. EE must be catching a few extra winks this morning.


----------



## glue bunny (May 30, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!
Everyone have a good day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. How's the back?


Morning sir... Its still hurting... The new normal


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood and moon



Morning Gobbleinthewoods!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Back in ATL,  til about midnight anyway.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2017)

Survived the long weekend!!  My bonus sista got her back porch...... except for the tin roof, that'll come in a couple weekends, had a fish fry that was slap dab down right goot!

How ya'll are?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

'Morning bro's !!  Got squash ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2017)

Morning Chief, Keebs and Quack. It sho is muggy today! I'm all about frying some fish Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning bro's !!  Got squash ??


no, not even a mater plant!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Keebs and Quack. It sho is muggy today! I'm all about frying some fish Keebs!


 I know you are!

Lunch Call..............
Got some country style ribs & tater salat today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Got about 3 dozen fresh eggz yesterday from the farm, dang they're goot !! !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2017)

Save a few for tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Not worried 'bout tomorrow brother, I live for TODAY!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

Don't see this very often at the beach. Gee thanks Matthew.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

That was taken from the deck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was taken from the deck.




Dang Mandy, looks like ya'll are vacating in of our mines !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mandy, looks like ya'll are vacating in of our mines !!!



Used to take bout 20 steps from house to waves. Now it more like 90. Our tent is behind that track hoe. Kinda noisy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Used to take bout 20 steps from house to waves. Now it more like 90. Our tent is behind that track hoe. Kinda noisy.





Betcha mezmirized watching it work . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha mezmirized watching it work . .



Big semi dumps granite boulders on the beach.  Track hoe picks em up a loads em in a dump truck. Truck unloads em in the ocean. Groin restoration.  Sounds like thunder when granite is being loaded.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Big semi dumps granite boulders on the beach.  Track hoe picks em up a loads em in a dump truck. Truck unloads em in the ocean. Groin restoration.  Sounds like thunder when granite is being loaded.





"Groin restoration..."  LOL !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Grilled cheekun on a stick with peppers, squash, cucumbers and onions !!  Gonna grill some deer/cheese/onion/bacon boogers too !!   How 'bout some kone on da cob too ??


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Used to take bout 20 steps from house to waves. Now it more like 90. Our tent is behind that track hoe. Kinda noisy.


not nice, not nice at all, tell them to take a break while ya'll are there!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled cheekun on a stick with peppers, squash, cucumbers and onions !!  Gonna grill some deer/cheese/onion/bacon boogers too !!   How 'bout some kone on da cob too ??


I hate you right now.............. that sounds more good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> not nice, not nice at all, tell them to take a break while ya'll are there!
> 
> I hate you right now.............. that sounds more good!





Will it make you feel betta if'n I said it sucked ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

I do most all the cooking on my days off, cook n clean, wife loves it !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2017)

Oh well, be here til bout midnight.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will it make you feel betta if'n I said it sucked ??


no, I know betta...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I do most all the cooking on my days off, cook n clean, wife loves it !!!


Can I borrow you???


Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, be here til bout midnight.


$$$$$$$$$$$ Money, Money, MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> no, I know betta...........
> 
> Can I borrow you???
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$ Money, Money, MONEY!!!!!!!





"Borrow me ???"  Baybay you can have me fo free !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2017)

good deed done dirt cheap

lawn mower has new blades


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

Doing a LCB, grilling deerboogers and frying some fresh squash !!!


Ain't nuttin like getting stuff outta yo garden and cooking it !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> not nice, not nice at all, tell them to take a break while ya'll are there!
> 
> I hate you right now.............. that sounds more good!



They aren't working near our house thank goodness.  Just using the beach as a road.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2017)

Quanh crane.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2017)

Evening Quack and Gobble. Cleaned 140 squealers today. Me and Clint(my fishing partner) had em done in 60 minutes. Took a mess to our neighbors. They are both retired and keep an eye on our place and get the mail/paper when we are out of town. Mz. R has already got them vacuum sealed and in the freezer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2017)

Dang Mandy! Tell Chris to keep his eyes open when he's on the beach fishing!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2017)

7 ta 7 this week! Mucho bettern 11 ta 11


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2017)

3 an a half mo eyewerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2017)

Good morning Blood. How did your night go?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Blood. How did your night go?



been smooth so far! but you probably just jinxed me!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2017)

Nah. You got thisun in the bag!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

I am moving really slow this morning as I need to get about 3-4 more hours of my "beauty sleep" this morning.  I have been out of town for the past several days and I really don't want to get back in the work mode at all.  

Blood, I hope things are going better for you and the work load is improving and I do see that you have some different hours for now so that is better for sure.

Moonbro, in reading back, I see that a bunch of squealers decided to jump right into your ice chest too.   


Hopefully, Gobblin might be along with a big cup or three of his fresh brewed coffee soon too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

EE, I've been lost in the fb this morning since I got news of a couple friends who just retired.

But the coffee is ready and available for those who need a jolt.

blood is almost done with his 12
moonbro is up and ready


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobble. Coffee is working nicely this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

looking at MsH22's crane picture and thinking

I am seeing those orange flags on the back of cranes lately and think, you can't see a thing as big as a crane but that orange flag?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> I am moving really slow this morning as I need to get about 3-4 more hours of my "beauty sleep" this morning.  I have been out of town for the past several days and I really don't want to get back in the work mode at all.
> 
> ...


EE its just a different way to work a long 12 hrs I promise. Morning bro!


gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I've been lost in the fb this morning since I got news of a couple friends who just retired.
> 
> But the coffee is ready and available for those who need a jolt.
> 
> ...


Got it done... Will be back at it soon!
Mornin G money!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

Mornin folks! 

Home sweet home!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looking at MsH22's crane picture and thinking
> 
> I am seeing those orange flags on the back of cranes lately and think, you can't see a thing as big as a crane but that orange flag?



 

Yeah those orange flags are an eye opener for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Home sweet home!



Welcome back Carter!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Welcome back Carter!



Mornin bloodbro, hope that back of yours is doing better bud. I managed to keep the damage to a minimum. This little short mileage trip made a difference in that.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2017)

Mernin!
Git yo time in............... payroll time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Git yo time in............... payroll time!



INcoming big time  now make the outflow as big.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

Oh and morning keebsistakingcareofbizforthedrivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I've been lost in the fb this morning since I got news of a couple friends who just retired.
> 
> But the coffee is ready and available for those who need a jolt.
> 
> ...




Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping to keep my eyes open so far.  Speaking of friends retiring....I RETIRED ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO.  Yep, I bought a new set of Michelins !!!!!    That is the only re-tiring that I want to do for now. 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Gobble. Coffee is working nicely this morning!



I agree with you Moonbro, that fresh brewed hit the right spot.





gobbleinwoods said:


> looking at MsH22's crane picture and thinking
> 
> I am seeing those orange flags on the back of cranes lately and think, you can't see a thing as big as a crane but that orange flag?



I thought the same thing as I needed a magnifying glass just to see those "little itty-bitty flags" !!!!




blood on the ground said:


> EE its just a different way to work a long 12 hrs I promise. Morning bro!
> 
> Got it done... Will be back at it soon!
> Mornin G money!



Blood, go home and get that much needed rest.




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Home sweet home!



Chief, Welcome home.  Glad you got back safely too !!!





Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Git yo time in............... payroll time!



Good Morning to you, Ms Keebs.  I just emailed my time in to you.  Now don't get too upset because it was 120 hours this week !!!!!  I'll be expecting my pay-check soon now !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2017)

Billy done brought his box fan on da deck. 
Oh, and a turtle laid eggs last night on da beach..


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2017)

The H22's are vacationing in a construction zone


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> The H22's are vacationing in a construction zone



That's how billy rolls. live action.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2017)

Mrs. Hawtnet " Fake sand"

She's killin me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Git yo time in............... payroll time!



Mornin Keebsy, the last one was still @ my old rate. What happened to that increase we spoke about?  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping to keep my eyes open so far.  Speaking of friends retiring....I RETIRED ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO.  Yep, I bought a new set of Michelins !!!!!    That is the only re-tiring that I want to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin EE, thanks.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Billy done brought his box fan on da deck.
> Oh, and a turtle laid eggs last night.



Nice, speaking of turtles.....Last week Jag and I came upon a large land turtle, I think, and it had it's rear end dug down into the lawn at the ol home place. I guess it was laying eggs. 

I've seen that on quite a few occasions here, but what really surprised me was several days later when we went up to the barn to get the lawnmower out again for more mowing. We found two different spots INSIDE the dirt floor barn where it had been done also, but no turtle in sight. Never seen one go into the barn and do that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Chief, Da Possum, Mrs.H and Mudbro. We had a fan blowing on us at the lake all weekend too Mrs. H! Glad you had a safe trip Chief and took care of the back also!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

rain again this morning in 30055.   Had just taken a load of sticks to the burn pile.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Chief, Da Possum, Mrs.H and Mudbro. We had a fan blowing on us at the lake all weekend too Mrs. H! Glad you had a safe trip Chief and took care of the back also!



Howdy do, Moonbro. Yessir, I'm stiff but not stove up due to not having a long ride. Slept at home in my own bed last night too. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> rain again this morning in 30055.   Had just taken a load of sticks to the burn pile.



Hey, Sir gobblein! 

Getting a light, but steady rain here now also. Mow Mow Mow in my near future. I'm not complaining though, prefer that to drying up, any day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

isn't raining here now

maybe I should try to mow, mow, mow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

mowering done for now.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2017)

Did every last one of you just "have" to help out at the Memorial Day Service???  Don't ya'll know what a head-ache comp/holiday pay can be??  Be watching ya'll's fax's, new system going into effect, along with a pay hike!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

figured you would figure it out


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2017)

I think a sleep deprivation induced nap is justifiable.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2017)

I'm lost.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> figured you would figure it out


 gave me a heady-ache!


Jeff C. said:


> I think a sleep deprivation induced nap is justifiable.


 I'll vote for that!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm lost.


 you turned left again, didn't you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

keebs did you do direct deposit or should I alert the carrier to get a back brace?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2017)

Good evening. Came a little shower and quit for now. Looks like we may get some more.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs did you do direct deposit or should I alert the carrier to get a back brace?


^^^see post above^^^ new system in place, didn't you get the memo about getting your special fax system in place??


Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening. Came a little shower and quit for now. Looks like we may get some more.


Wish we'd get some, nuttin but a few clouds here so far......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

I thought it said special faux system


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2017)

Afternoon all !!  Just tree nights, off the weekend ! 


Stoopid meeting in the moanin.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought it said special faux system


 there ya go thinkin agin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Just tree nights, off the weekend !
> 
> 
> Stoopid meeting in the moanin.


 it'll be ah'ight!

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

keebs on the OT today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2017)

Let's get 'er done bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2017)

you the man quack

hope the 4-4 1/2 foot black snake that crossed the drive today gets it done.  And me without the phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2017)

Wait what.  Young girls posing for pictures on da beach.  What's up with that. H22 liking  it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2017)

Thank goodness I didn't have a girl. Thier mamas takin the pics. I would not approve.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

not blood but I do have coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble. That will do just fine! Didn't know if you had gotten lost in the blue room again this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

nay,  I get lost in thought occasionally

Are you taking the boat out today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

hey Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Howdy Chief. No angling today Gobble, probably be Saturday before I get out again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



Mornin gobblein, what's on the list of todoo's today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Chief. No angling today Gobble, probably be Saturday before I get out again.



Howdy Moon.

That would probly be a good idea Moon, give them time to repopulate the lake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, what's on the list of todoo's today?



might run up to the mtns


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> might run up to the mtns



That should be a good run.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That should be a good run.



well I might drive


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

dang the wasps sure are bad this year.  Just sprayed 4 nests and I sprayed 3-4 just a few days ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Also destroyed the third bird's nest in the garage this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Also destroyed the third bird's nest in the garage this week.



Haven't had an issue with wasps yet. Did have to remove the beginning of a house wren nest from the garage though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

quack must be getting his questions answered


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack must be getting his questions answered



I bet he's taking notes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he's taking notes.



In his favorite chair.    Bet he rushed there to get in it before the safety guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In his favorite chair.    Bet he rushed there to get in it before the safety guy.



He knowed better n to mess with that lil dude from Alanter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

I bet he wears his hard hat to the meetings too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he wears his hard hat to the meetings too.



oh without a doubt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness I didn't have a girl. Thier mamas takin the pics. I would not approve.



Send pics for my approval please . . 




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack must be getting his questions answered





Jeff C. said:


> I bet he's taking notes.





gobbleinwoods said:


> In his favorite chair.    Bet he rushed there to get in it before the safety guy.





Jeff C. said:


> He knowed better n to mess with that lil dude from Alanter.





Jeff C. said:


> I bet he wears his hard hat to the meetings too.





EAT ME !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2017)

morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2017)

Mornin, it's Friday Eve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, it's Friday Eve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send pics for my approval please . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even with moppin sauce


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

morning mud and keebs

wonder what you stepped into?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not even with moppin sauce





Betcha would . . 


Putting the ingredients in the mail . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

Craaaaaaaap, my banks website is down so now I don't know how much $$ I don't have ..


Good night/day bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work.

Hey Keebsy, Mudro, later Quackbro.

Holla later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not even with moppin sauce


   


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning mud and keebs
> 
> wonder what you stepped into?


 always sumthin with this bunch!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to work.
> 
> Hey Keebsy, Mudro, later Quackbro.
> 
> Holla later!


 hurry back!


----------



## champ (Jun 1, 2017)

Been working way too much and not enuff play.. Its time for a good party. Nothing huge and 'organized'... just a good ol'barefoot shindig. potluck?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

champ said:


> Been working way too much and not enuff play.. Its time for a good party. Nothing huge and 'organized'... just a good ol'barefoot shindig. potluck?



been wondering where you have been.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2017)

<-------------Lunch???

Big 'Ole Homemade Chef Salat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

What the heck do they put in fast food? Every time I ingest it(burgers), about 30 mins later I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## champ (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been wondering where you have been.



Been keeping the saddle soft for sure, and it would be great to see all yawl again sometime soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Good evening. More rain. Gonna grill some pork tenderloins, squash casserole and ranch taters tonight. Glad the porch is covered!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

champ said:


> Been keeping the saddle soft for sure, and it would be great to see all yawl again sometime soon.





Your big bro ain't gotz nobody to play wit . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

champ,  I am doing a one nighter at my cabin.

quack,  I am going to have a BLD for you just to be nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> champ,  I am doing a one nighter at my cabin.
> 
> quack,  I am going to have a BLD for you just to be nice.





Thank you sir !!  I'm sure I will enjoy !!

Ingredients mailed today . .better break out a magnifying glass.


Getting a lil rain in the MON !!


----------



## champ (Jun 1, 2017)

Big Bro we hoping to see yawl this weekend! Lotta work and travel in next few weeks burning me out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

I've got a wedding to attend on Saturday but I might drive somewheres on Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

champ said:


> Big Bro we hoping to see yawl this weekend! Lotta work and travel in next few weeks burning me out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Howdy folks.

Sounds like somethin brewin for the weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Light rain here too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Sounds like somethin brewin for the weekend!





Last minute plans are the best



It's that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Jag's standin out in the light rain talkin to the rain Gods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last minute plans are the best
> 
> 
> 
> It's that time . .



No doubt about it!

Have a good'un Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt about it!
> 
> Have a good'un Quackbro.





Thanks man !!!  Having some venison sketti, garlic bread and salat tonight !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Sounds dang good to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

burritos


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> burritos



I had some BBQ on buns last night with Cole slaw, probably just do them again. They were good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

I had BBQ and cole slaw from a garden cabbage last night to,tu,2,two,too


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2017)

Evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2017)

howdy wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2017)

Evening Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 2, 2017)

Good morning folks, get on up and start ya'lls Friday on off


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2017)

Been a long night in the plastic factory.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Morning Wy. I'm up now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Howdy Blood. Couldn't get any help out of Drunbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood. Couldn't get any help out of Drunbro?



He called in sick


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm so ready to go home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

morning wy, moon, and blood


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> He called in sick


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

blood sick of drunkbro calling in sick


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 2, 2017)

Mornin' my Woodys brothers , we made another one .....

for 4 days it took fo eva ....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Nuge. It's been the longest 4 day week that I remember in a while!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

It is about over moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

It sure is Gobble! I am so ready to get it over with!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

morning Chief

got plans for today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Good morning Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Morning bro's fairly steady/busy night in the mines.  Time went by fairly well.


Got home this morning, cleaned the skimmer, backwashed the pool, added 2 bags of salt, and emptied the Polaris.  Dang thing done lost a tire, just spent $150 having it rebuilt the other month.

I DON'T care what anybody says, it's a $$$ pit.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2017)

FRIDAY!!

Mornin Boys!  Yep, these 4 day weeks always seem to drag!

How ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2017)

Mornin folks... Spent most of the night running conduit by myself last night! Measuring, cutting, threading, bending all with this jacked up back while my dearest Drunkbro calls in sick so he can go party!!! Life is good....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks... Spent most of the night running conduit by myself last night! Measuring, cutting, threading, bending all with this jacked up back while my dearest Drunkbro calls in sick so he can go party!!! Life is good....



Did he at least call you from the party to tell you what you were missing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> got plans for today?



I'll give you 3 guesses, and 2 don't count. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief.



Mornin Moon. Fishing or cooking any this weekend? 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's fairly steady/busy night in the mines.  Time went by fairly well.
> 
> 
> Got home this morning, cleaned the skimmer, backwashed the pool, added 2 bags of salt, and emptied the Polaris.  Dang thing done lost a tire, just spent $150 having it rebuilt the other month.
> ...



4 wheeler?



Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!
> 
> Mornin Boys!  Yep, these 4 day weeks always seem to drag!
> 
> How ya'll are?



Ain't too bad, it could be worse I reckon. Look on the bright side Keebsy, It ain't Moanday. 

:clap



blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks... Spent most of the night running conduit by myself last night! Measuring, cutting, threading, bending all with this jacked up back while my dearest Drunkbro calls in sick so he can go party!!! Life is good....



Some of us actually make the world go round, bloodbro.

Take care of that back Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks... Spent most of the night running conduit by myself last night! Measuring, cutting, threading, bending all with this jacked up back while my dearest Drunkbro calls in sick so he can go party!!! Life is good....





gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he at least call you from the party to tell you what you were missing?





Drunkbro ='s


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro ='s


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

How bout a little power of prayer from my Drivela Family?

Sis n law is having a tumor removed off of one of her kidneys right now. Appreciate any thoughts on a smooth and successful operation and no discovery of (you know what) after the biopsy once it's removed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout a little power of prayer from my Drivela Family?
> 
> Sis n law is having a tumor removed off of one of her kidneys right now. Appreciate any thoughts on a smooth and successful operation and no discovery of (you know what) after the biopsy once it's removed.




You got 'em bro ... Please be benign !!



Gotta crash..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em bro ... Please be benign !!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta crash..



Thanks man.

Rest well brotha!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

for Chief's SIL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!
> 
> Mornin Boys!  Yep, these 4 day weeks always seem to drag!
> 
> How ya'll are?



Forgot my manners for a few.   

morning keebs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Quack and Mud. Dang Blood! Prayers sent Chief for all involved.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout a little power of prayer from my Drivela Family?
> 
> Sis n law is having a tumor removed off of one of her kidneys right now. Appreciate any thoughts on a smooth and successful operation and no discovery of (you know what) after the biopsy once it's removed.


's said!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Forgot my manners for a few.
> 
> morning keebs


howudoin?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Quack and Mud. Dang Blood! Prayers sent Chief for all involved.


 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks folks! 

Standing by with news from brother on the surgery.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 's said!
> 
> howudoin?
> 
> Mornin!



Doing just fine.   Made a quick trip to the mtns as I won't be able to get back up here for 3 weeks.   Hope to make it to war on the 23rd.

You got the lil terror this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doing just fine.   Made a quick trip to the mtns as I won't be able to get back up here for 3 weeks.   Hope to make it to war on the 23rd.
> 
> You got the lil terror this weekend?


 I sure do and found out the little water hole near my house is slam full of fish........... guess what we'll be doing?? Besides in & out of the pool that is..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I sure do and found out the little water hole near my house is slam full of fish........... guess what we'll be doing?? Besides in & out of the pool that is..........



Reading???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Reading???


 yeah, that's right..................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout a little power of prayer from my Drivela Family?
> 
> Sis n law is having a tumor removed off of one of her kidneys right now. Appreciate any thoughts on a smooth and successful operation and no discovery of (you know what) after the biopsy once it's removed.




Jeff, I just saw this information.  My Prayers are being sent for all of your family members in hopes that your SIL's surgery goes well and everything will ultimately be OK, my friend !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I sure do and found out the little water hole near my house is slam full of fish........... guess what we'll be doing?? Besides in & out of the pool that is..........





gobbleinwoods said:


> Reading  ???




Rutt-Ro....Now that is funny and I don't care who you are !!!!!   



OH, before I forget, I do believe that something called the "WEEKEND"  is just about ready for "BLAST-OFF" !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Good news concerning SIL's surgery, I reckon. The Doc got all of the tumor off her kidney. He told brother it was larger than ultrasound/MRI showed. He wound up having to remove about 30% of the kidney. The good news is she still has 70% of a kidney, and it was calcified, meaning the tumor was encased. That is a good thing in case it is malignant. That shell, so to speak, keeps any leaking/spreading internally when cutting it out. 

Also, they won't know the pathology for a week to 10 days on it.

Otherwise, everything went well. 

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, friends.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2017)

Getting that time. Time for the weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Rutt-Ro....Now that is funny and I don't care who you are !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OH, before I forget, I do believe that something called the "WEEKEND"  is just about ready for "BLAST-OFF" !!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Good news concerning SIL's surgery, I reckon. The Doc got all of the tumor off her kidney. He told brother it was larger than ultrasound/MRI showed. He wound up having to remove about 30% of the kidney. The good news is she still has 70% of a kidney, and it was calcified, meaning the tumor was encased. That is a good thing in case it is malignant. That shell, so to speak, keeps any leaking/spreading internally when cutting it out.
> 
> Also, they won't know the pathology for a week to 10 days on it.
> 
> ...


    

Ya'll have a good weekend, I gotta go buy some creeekits!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Keebs you and Mud turn out the lights and lock up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Will continue to send some prayers for Sil Chief. Hope it was contained and all goes well!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2017)

You are so right EE! Planning on being on the water early in the morning! Them catfish better beware!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good news concerning SIL's surgery, I reckon. The Doc got all of the tumor off her kidney. He told brother it was larger than ultrasound/MRI showed. He wound up having to remove about 30% of the kidney. The good news is she still has 70% of a kidney, and it was calcified, meaning the tumor was encased. That is a good thing in case it is malignant. That shell, so to speak, keeps any leaking/spreading internally when cutting it out.
> 
> Also, they won't know the pathology for a week to 10 days on it.
> 
> ...





I know she's a mental wreck at this point, still praying for good results .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonbro can't fish . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You are so right EE! Planning on being on the water early in the morning! Them catfish better beware!



If I was catfish, tomorrow I'd be hangin wit da dogfish. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> I know she's a mental wreck at this point, still praying for good results .



Not right now, brother said she woke up and was grumbling a foreign language. Said he didn't understand a single word she said. Nurse was in the room and asked, "you need another shot Honey"? SIL said, "mm huh".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

I got a good for y'all today:

Jag was wearin' his cool flip flops and one them broke, came out of the sole where it goes between your toes.

He come showing it me and I said, you might as well throw it away, they ain't no good anymore.

He threw that one away and still had the good one on his foot. He looked up and asked, "what about this one"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Jag's out on his JD rider mowin right now. No matter how many times I show him how to mow it and follow what I bordered out for him, he goes about it 180 degrees from what I showed him.

Somehow or another he just loses his direction. 

It's gettin mowed though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

That boy loves that mower....and so do I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Last one, Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a good for y'all today:
> 
> Jag was wearin' his cool flip flops and one them broke, came out of the sole where it goes between your toes.
> 
> ...





That ='s a Jag Flop . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ='s a Jag Flop . .





He flipped that flop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2017)

Quackbro, have a good'un tonight. I'm gonna go line up some more grass for Jag.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, have a good'un tonight. I'm gonna go line up some more grass for Jag.





Backatcha brother !!  Tell Jag heyyyyyyyyy from Uncle Quack !!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You are so right EE! Planning on being on the water early in the morning! Them catfish better beware!



Ya mean squealers!     Goot eats!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 2, 2017)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 2, 2017)

Low country boil is what's for dinner


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Morning. Headed to the lake shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

catch a bunch moon but leave some for tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

Good morning Moon and GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

howdy wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro (who has caught 14 squealers already), Gobblin, Wybro, and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers.

I going to try and take it easy because since last weekend, I haven't been able to get around much due to an injured right knee.  And driving over 900 miles in just 3-4 days last weekend surely didn't help. I don't even know what happened or how it happened BUT my knee feels like I've may have torn something in it.   

Unfortunately, I am having to take pain medicine just to get up and move about during the past week and I hate having to do that.  The good news is that my knee-brace does seems to help somewhat and driving my Silverado feels much so much better than driving that SUV rental car.

Hopefully, I might go up to the country and try and take it real easy today.  I know all those little deer and the rest of the critters would appreciate some more food to eat.  

I'll check back in late this afternoon and I hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

EE, toting 50 lb bags of corn won't do your knee any good.  

coffee however will open your eyes and make you think straight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, toting 50 lb bags of corn won't do your knee any good.
> 
> coffee however will open your eyes and make you think straight.



That is going to be my biggest problem today because I do have to stop by and pick up 4 bags (yep, those 50 lb one too).

The coffee is already helping as now my eyes don't have any sleep monsters in them.


OH, by the way, I forgot to tell that Nascar actually picked me to win the Coca Cola 600 last weekend because as I looked up at the tower, I was amazed at the 444-444-444-444-444 results !!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 3, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!
Day 1 of 3 started. Gonna get these knocked out quick so I can have as much fun as y'all!
Stay safe out there .... Watch those knees and backs!!......and ankles!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That is going to be my biggest problem today because I do have to stop by and pick up 4 bags (yep, those 50 lb one too).
> 
> The coffee is already helping as now my eyes don't have any sleep monsters in them.
> 
> ...



you should have done a quick pick


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

good morning sticky glue

may these three days hop on by.

Are you still on sitting duty at work?


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning sticky glue
> 
> may these three days hop on by.
> 
> Are you still on sitting duty at work?



Yep...sitting 80%of my time hera.  Lots of little projects the boss has given me to do sittin in front of this 'puter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Good Saturday Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!


Stop by Hardees on my way home and used my coupons, got 2 sausage bisc, 2 steak bisc, 1 Bacon eggncheese bis, and 2 Apopapork biscuits fo $11 !! Dawn won't hafta cook her breakfast for a week!!

What's the plan for today ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Guess I'll just play all by myself . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's out on his JD rider mowin right now. No matter how many times I show him how to mow it and follow what I bordered out for him, he goes about it 180 degrees from what I showed him.
> 
> Somehow or another he just loses his direction.
> 
> It's gettin mowed though!


Jeff, we were just talking about Jag. Greg and Angela just love him to pieces.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks like a Wedding on the beach today.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice view Mz TuTu


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2017)

About to take to the sky.... Going flying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

Just finished with the garden for today.

what is next?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, we were just talking about Jag. Greg and Angela just love him to pieces.



Every body does! 

We were @ HD yesterday and I was into searching for something on the aisle not paying attention to him. When I finally found it and started to walk off, there he was surrounded by 2 female employees and a female customer talking to him. As we were leaving they said "We love you".


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

:





Jeff C. said:


> Every body does!
> 
> We were @ HD yesterday and I was into searching for something on the aisle not paying attention to him. When I finally found it and started to walk off, there he was surrounded by 2 female employees and a female customer talking to him. As we were leaving they said "We love you".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Pretty view MANDY, like Wybro said.

Howdy Quackbro, fixin to ride up to daughters new apartment for the first time (1 1/2 hour) north of me. Got a little roll around island / cabinet with butcher block top to bring her for her kitchen.

Figured I'd check out the Etowah River close by while I'm up there.

Y'all have good day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> :



One of them said she loved me too, but only because I helped her find what she was looking for. She was just using me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Have a good'un Wybro, best ya can anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Every body does!
> 
> We were @ HD yesterday and I was into searching for something on the aisle not paying attention to him. When I finally found it and started to walk off, there he was surrounded by 2 female employees and a female customer talking to him. As we were leaving they said "We love you".





Jag ='s Blocker . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> About to take to the sky.... Going flying



Me 2 to too and of course TUTU   but I never leave the ground 
Oh wait don't tell anyone that's almost every day now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey QUACK look what I shot today 


Ok so it was with the Kodak


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2017)

The boys first time up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK look what I shot today
> 
> 
> Ok so it was with the Kodak




I see a "bootlips" "spoonie" "shoveler" and some drake Mallards !!




blood on the ground said:


> The boys first time up



He'll never be the same !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

All I saw was ducks and barbed wire.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

tree ours and know posts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> All I saw was ducks and barbed wire.





You couldn't find yo butt with both hands . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2017)

Leaving Paulding air port. (Top right) flying over lake Weiss in Alabama. (Bottom) the mighty Tennessee river. Cool flight.... 60 degrees at 5k ft!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You couldn't find yo butt with both hands . .



cause you have the flashlight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

quack, you working this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Wonderful afternoon.....sitting on the side of 285 W on my side of town and serpentine belt broke. Called 6 tow companies to come get me and everyone of them said-2 hours. 

Called brother and he is going to get me a belt and tools to put a new one on. Probably still be an hour or better and I've already been here 30 mins. talking to him about how to get here. 

The reason I'm where I'm at in the first place is because of bumper to bumper traffic on I75N and 75S stopped for construction. Couldn't find a way for him to get to me without probably getting in it himself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, you working this weekend?




No sir off, recipe mailed yesterday.




Jeff C. said:


> Wonderful afternoon.....sitting on the side of 285 W on my side of town and serpentine belt broke. Called 6 tow companies to come get me and everyone of them said-2 hours.
> 
> Called brother and he is going to get me a belt and tools to put a new one on. Probably still be an hour or better and I've already been here 30 mins. talking to him about how to get here.
> 
> The reason I'm where I'm at in the first place is because of bumper to bumper traffic on I75N and 75S stopped for construction. Couldn't find a way for him to get to me without probably getting in it himself.




Craaaaaaaaaaap!!!!  Fords . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir off, recipe mailed yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, the belt is 20 years old, never been replaced until now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonderful afternoon.....sitting on the side of 285 W on my side of town and serpentine belt broke. Called 6 tow companies to come get me and everyone of them said-2 hours.
> 
> Called brother and he is going to get me a belt and tools to put a new one on. Probably still be an hour or better and I've already been here 30 mins. talking to him about how to get here.
> 
> The reason I'm where I'm at in the first place is because of bumper to bumper traffic on I75N and 75S stopped for construction. Couldn't find a way for him to get to me without probably getting in it himself.





Chiefbro, you've poured enough $$$ in that Ford, it's been a good one, but brother, it's time . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bro, the belt is 20 years old, never been replaced until now.





Different story, takes a dumbbutt to do that . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, you've poured enough $$$ in that Ford, it's been a good one, but brother, it's time . . .



It is time, just can't pull the trigger right now. 

I have to say though this is the most reliable vehicle and truck I've ever had. The only $$$ I've spent on this truck is normal wear n tear, and nothing major.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Different story, takes a dumbbutt to do that . .



Actually, I believe it is only my second one in 20 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

If brother can get here in a reasonable time, at least I'll save the rollback fee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I believe it is only my second one in 20 years.





Jeff C. said:


> If brother can get here in a reasonable time, at least I'll save the rollback fee.





Grrrrrrrrrrr, I believe you can squeeze a dime 'twixt yo buttocks and turn into a dolla !!

Good luck bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Glad I got out of that bumper to bumper traffic when I did. I literally had a few hundred feet from the exit off and was in the far left HOV lane when the traffic came to a grinding halt. 

Thankfully, it waited til I got on the ramp and just before merging into traffic when I notice temp no power steering, then saw temp gauge. Never heard a sound from the belt letting go


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, I believe you can squeeze a dime 'twixt yo buttocks and turn into a dolla !!
> 
> Good luck bro !!



Jag's picking them up up on this little frontage road we walked up to now. 

Got some shade up here! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Wish I had cold'un or 3 right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Gonna pour several down when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna pour several down when I get home.





You're WAY behind bro, ketchup !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're WAY behind bro, ketchup !!!



Going to be even further behind now. 

Brother went to auto parts close by his house, headed to get on interstate to come north to me and said he couldn't even get on it. Dead stopped. Was gonna go around a few exits up and said surface streets looked like parking lots too. 

Called the 1st of the 6 tow services back and he said it was the same where he was. At first he turned me down to come on and get me, but at the end of the conversation he said he was sending a truck to me.

He did say because of the gridlock, it may still be a couple hours before they can get here. 

I'm screwed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be even further behind now.
> 
> Brother went to auto parts close by his house, headed to get on interstate to come north to me and said he couldn't even get on it. Dead stopped. Was gonna go around a few exits up and said surface streets looked like parking lots too.
> 
> ...





Craaaaaaaaaap!!!   Hate it for ya bro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dang Chief! Sorry for your troubles man! Oh and evening everyone. Steak and skrimp fajitas here tonight. First BLD went down real good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

*Squealers.*

Managed a good mess. Ended up with 75. Get the grease hot!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice mess Moon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

Hopefully they'll get there quicker than expected Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Evening Wy, thanks. You back to day shifting? Hope Chief can get the truck straightened out shortly!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2017)

On nights for a while Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

Finally got home and truck battery is charging. I had the flashers on the entire time, but that belt must have been slipping before it let go. The battery was dead in the 3 1/2-4 hrs I was there. Unless flashers will run a battery down in that time. 

Anyway, that was an expensive serpentine belt. Over $200.00 with the tow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

About 4 1/2 hours ago when I pulled her off the road, been home 15 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2017)

At least I have towing coverage on Ins. Not sure how much it covers though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2017)

Chief, glad your home


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Ttyl I'm headed outta here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Morning Wy and the rest of the sleepy heads.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

morning moon and wy


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 4, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey moon and the rest of you sleepy drivelerz...y'all have a great day and all the blessings it brings ya!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good morning GW and GB. Glad Chief finally made it home in one piece!


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Morning  Moon. Glue Bunny & Gobble
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Morning Cramer. Howyoubeen?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

gluey came and went bye bye

yw cramer


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Hanging in there Moon - Babies have been wearing us out all week.
Neither one will sleep at Grandma's house.
7 week old wants to be held all day - and do not sit still, keep her moving
My little 2.5 yr old is having an issue with her kidneys and the prednisone they prescribed is putting her through paces like a woman in menopause.
Poor baby can't eat anything with protein or sodium and fluid intake has been reduced to near nothing.
Lots of prayers she will be okay when she goes back to the doctor.
Sorry to let it all out - feeling frustrated I can't kiss her and make the boo - boo go away


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Glad Chief made it home alright.
That might be the only way to slow him down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

cramer, when does the little one go back to doc?


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

She goes back on Wednesday.
She has nephrotic syndrome. Might go away soon, might last for years.
She won't take the meds, won't eat the foods we are having to give her.
She did eat a rib, grilled with no seasoning other than a sprinkle of garlic salt Friday nite and a couple of baked fries with absolutely no seasoning, but I think she was so hungry she would have eaten anything at that point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, glue bunny, Moon, and Cramer. 

Temporary pain in the butt situation yesterday afternoon, but minuscule in the big picture. Thanks!

Cramer, thoughts and prayers for the babies and all family.

Man, that sounds difficult to say the least.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dang Cramer, I know that's got to be weighing on you! We will send some prayers for y'all in the hope of a quick healing.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good morning Chief. Glad you got home after your ordeal yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good "Late" Morning and Happy Sunday to you Wycliff, Moonbro, Gobblin, Ms GlueBunny, Cramer and to rest of the Driveler Nation.

Welcome back home, Chief.  Glad that you did make it back safely even if the wallet might be lighter now.

I've been awake about 3 1/2  hours now and I have been uploading 6,161 trail cam photos from the past two weeks.  Unfortunately, there were no real exceptional photos involved other than a few new fawn photos.  The bad thing is that it took me 2 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon to put out some feed for the critters and swap out the cards on all of my cameras.   I struggled just driving back home because it hurt like crazy just putting my foot down on the gas pedal.    As I was changing out the memory cards, I noticed on three different cameras that the current temperature was 99°, 97° and 93° F (this one in complete shade at the time).  I was soaking wet from sweating and I paid dearly for that trip yesterday as I was totally whipped when I finally got home and took a shower and then rested in my recliner for the rest of the night.    

My Daughter just called from Statesboro and they are coming up today so I will be having a good visit with them and also lunch.  With my on-going knee/leg  problem, I am hobbling around like crazy.  Looks like I won't have a choice BUT to go the doctor asap and find out what is causing this extreme pain from the side of my knee down to my foot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. Glad you got home after your ordeal yesterday.



Yessir, thanks. Wouldn't have been such a big deal if it hadn't been for all the traffic gridlock. Brother would've picked up a belt and been there in less than an hour. Would have installed it in a few minutes and been on my way on the back roads home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Hanging in there Moon - Babies have been wearing us out all week.
> Neither one will sleep at Grandma's house.
> 7 week old wants to be held all day - and do not sit still, keep her moving
> My little 2.5 yr old is having an issue with her kidneys and the prednisone they prescribed is putting her through paces like a woman in menopause.
> ...





cramer said:


> She goes back on Wednesday.
> She has nephrotic syndrome. Might go away soon, might last for years.
> She won't take the meds, won't eat the foods we are having to give her.
> She did eat a rib, grilled with no seasoning other than a sprinkle of garlic salt Friday nite and a couple of baked fries with absolutely no seasoning, but I think she was so hungry she would have eaten anything at that point.



Cramer, I just saw these above posts.  Sounds like you are having your share of problems as well,  My Prayers are being sent your way in hopes of some improvement and soon too on your current situation.


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks guys

Hope you have a great visit EE and be careful in that heat out there by your lonesome - 

We have a get together at Mom's today. One year since Dad passed.
Everyone bringing something Dad enjoyed to eat.
I smoked a venison roast and will pick up some PBR on the way.
I picked up many a PBR can to get the last sip, only to find Dad had flicked a Pall Mall ash in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Mornin EE, sorry for your pain in the knee. Apply some ice bro, best, quickest, inexpensive temporary relief you can get.

Speaking of fawns, I saw the newest generation of my resident deer herd here yesterday. Little fawn couldn't have been a couple to 3 days old judging by its size and slightly noticeable awkwardness still.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Hope you have a great visit EE and be careful in that heat out there by your lonesome -
> 
> ...



Swallowing one of those last sips of ashes would be kind of nice today! 

Cramer, sure hope those grand babies and all involved get some relief and improvement in the near future.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ice baby Ice EE! Still need to get it checked though. It should bring you some temporary relief. That sounds like a good way to honor your dad Cramer. What's on the agenda today Chief? I'm about to clean 75 squealers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Going to a graduation party today for one of really good buddies son. We were the best of next door neighbor's you could ever ask for before we both moved away. Still are just don't see each other as often obviously. We did everything together when we lived next door to each other. Had keys to each other's homes, cut each other's grass, even if one of us weren't home. Helped each other with home projects all the time, hunted together, shared everything we had.

You don't have next door neighbor's like that very often.

Anyway, his son graduated from the Air Force Academy with Honors and The Deans List out in Colorado with an Engineering degree in Aero Space Engineering, Will possibly go on to MIT or somewhere of that caliber to further his education.

Young man has done very well and I remember when my kids were barely big enough to push him around in a stroller when we lived next door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ice baby Ice EE! Still need to get it checked though. It should bring you some temporary relief. That sounds like a good way to honor your dad Cramer. What's on the agenda today Chief? I'm about to clean 75 squealers.



Yeah, I saw your pic Moonbro. Y'all tore'em up as usual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Cramer, what is it with the 7 week old having to be held and moving around....just curious?


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds like a good time to catch up today Chief & that boy sounds like he's laser focused!


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Cramer, what is it with the 7 week old having to be held and moving around....just curious?



I hope it's just spoiled rotten to the core
We'll have to get mom & dad to get her checked out when they go to Emory this week.

It's amazing how the little one picked up on Grandma so quick - as soon as she enters the room and hears Grandma's voice - it's on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Sounds like a good time to catch up today Chief & that boy sounds like he's laser focused!



Absolutely, they just sold their house over in Henry Co. and are moving to N Ga. Will see them even less now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good neighbors are a blessing Chief! As are good friends! Sounds like the young man has it going on!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, they just sold their house over in Henry Co. and are moving to N Ga. Will see them even less now.



That will give you another excuse to visit the mtns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> I hope it's just spoiled rotten to the core
> We'll have to get mom & dad to get her checked out when they go to Emory this week.
> 
> It's amazing how the little one picked up on Grandma so quick - as soon as she enters the room and hears Grandma's voice - it's on



Believe it or not, I've got the same thing going on as Grandma with lil Everett. We went through the very same thing with him when daughter was still living with us and I was getting up in the middle of the wee hours helping her out with that. It was debilitating to some degree because of the sleep deprivation and the fact that you had to be up walking around with him. We attributed it to colic and kept trying different formulas and so forth.

Anyway, it created a special bond between he and I and Grandma and daughter are constantly commenting on how he always wants to be interacting with me when I'm around. Glad I helped her out in those wee hours. 

Same thing with Jag from a very early age and some of the difficulties we had with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will give you another excuse to visit the mtns.



Exactly, they bought a house in Suches, gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Exactly, they bought a house in Suches, gobblein.



Suches is a quint little town.   About 45 minutes from me.  They have a killer July 4th fireworks display that people for miles come to watch.   Loud so take earplugs as it is in a hole/valley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2017)

Morning children


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Suches is a quint little town.   About 45 minutes from me.  They have a killer July 4th fireworks display that people for miles come to watch.   Loud so take earplugs as it is in a hole/valley.



Can't wait to visit them up there after they get settled in.



blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Mornin blood!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Morning y'all


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Billy threads about dead so I figured I'd visit over here


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll take any reason to visit the mountains Jeff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

T thanks for the visit, come back often


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey Chris, sorry I missed ya. Copy that on the mountains, haven't been up there in a while except just passing through.

Significant rain just started here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Might be acquiring another dog. Daughter can't have him in her apartment due to some silly restrictions. Although, I wouldn't inflict that quality of life on Bert anyway.

Ex wants to get rid of him at his house because he doesn't provide him with what that dog needs either, which is freedom to run and get outdoors. 

Teri and I discussed it, and even though it's not the best of times with us having our house on the market and already have Boudreaux the Grump, we agreed to rescue him from his miserable life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

If we acquire him, I guess I'll be busy retraining him after what little I already have. Unfortunately, they didn't continue it after me returning him to them with basic obedience. I'm looking forward to that, love working with dogs!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

That's good of y'all.  Dogs don't always have a choice and often don't have the reasoning skills to run away.

I'd rather have four dogs than one human usually


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If we acquire him, I guess I'll be busy retraining him after what little I already have. Unfortunately, they didn't continue it after me returning him to them with basic obedience. I'm looking forward to that, love working with dogs!



Training from the past comes back quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> That's good of y'all.  Dogs don't always have a choice and often don't have the reasoning skills to run away.
> 
> I'd rather have four dogs than one human usually



Well CHRIS, I've always been a people person. I guess I can attribute that to my Grandfather and Dad, they didn't know a stranger. 

However, I will say, I've rarely met a dog I didn't like except one that has more than likely been mistreated in some form or another, or taken their personality/ temperament from their human.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

T,  dogs are loyal not so much with lots of people


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Training from the past comes back quickly.



Yessir, Teri just pulled in from Caitlin's, she spent the night up there last night. CAITLIN is on the way to get Bert and bring him here shortly. This happened sooner than I thought.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2017)

Simmering NCHibillys favorite food.... Pinto beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Looking like rain here in the MON !!

Gonna fry up the first green 'maters of the year !!  Probably grill some skrimps and ribeyes !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Howdy folks. No rain here yet. It is MUGGY as all get out though! Gonna grill some poke chops later this afternoon. Our son and his girl friend are going to eat with us. Just kick back and take it easy. Blood you know dang well NCH hates them evil beans. T-N-T come hang out more often man.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounding good Quackbro.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Steaks about to drop


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Salmon going on later tonight.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh my what a day it shall be


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

*Wash of good eats.*

Time to get the grease hot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonbro, Dubs has gone crazy over the Moppin Sauce.  Everglades should give me a life supply for all I've sold for them !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

It is some mighty good stuff for sure Quackbro! I'm thinking Bayou Classic could at least give me a cover!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Guess I'll be eatin BBQ and sides  @ buddies today, MizT just told me what they're having.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Got the choke chain and leash waiting on Bert to arrive. The E-collar is and the transmitter is on charge too. I anticipate he is going to be ready to bolt here. He's got room to run here and has the gate and speed of a greyhound. 

I've personally witnessed him running on the hooves of a stud horse that neighbor's had in a full blown run here in our pasture when it got out once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Uh oh! I see daughter coming.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Chief now owns a record breaking racing dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It is some mighty good stuff for sure Quackbro! I'm thinking Bayou Classic could at least give me a cover!




No doubt, best fryer I've ever owned !!!



Jeff C. said:


> Got the choke chain and leash waiting on Bert to arrive. The E-collar is and the transmitter is on charge too. I anticipate he is going to be ready to bolt here. He's got room to run here and has the gate and speed of a greyhound.
> 
> I've personally witnessed him running on the hooves of a stud horse that neighbor's had in a full blown run here in our pasture when it got out once.




E-collar has the power of whoaaaaaaaa!!!  'Course I had one on a CRAZY lab we had, it would make him hit another gear . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh oh! I see daughter coming.





Chiefbro beena peekin out da winder all morning !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro beena peekin out da winder all morning !!!



I see he learned stawlking from one of the best.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I see he learned stawlking from one of the best.





Some of us are leaders, the rest followers...


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Cross posted for Kwackbro


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Only two bream this morning on the satilla. ( A river that can be walked most of the upper half this month)
The almanac said fishing would be poor and it was....

But hey, I tried and that bream is a beast!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Caught a handful of gar.  First ones I have hooked.  Slimey nasty thangs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Chief now owns a record breaking racing dog



He's built like a greyhound, but bulkier. This joke has a stride.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I see he learned stawlking from one of the best.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of us are leaders, the rest followers...



 

Well, he performed very well on the leash for me. Did great with the bath, and obeyed my command of cease and sit while eating from his bowl as I removed it momentarily. It appears he has retained most of his obedience after approximately 2 years of not interacting with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Dang, what a bream TnT!!!!

Hey, you got out there. That counts no matter what.

Holler later, gotta go get a quick shower and head to buddies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Cross posted for Kwackbro
> 
> 
> View attachment 906542
> ...





Dangitbro !!!  That's a good' un !!!  Fillet 'er out !!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Returned to the water from what I snatched it out of....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what a bream TnT!!!!
> 
> Hey, you got out there. That counts no matter what.
> 
> Holler later, gotta go get a quick shower and head to buddies.





Shower pics ??


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shower pics ??



Whoah!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

He ain't bashful about it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dang what a bream T-N-T! That's a monster!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

See Dynamite showed up for a while, nice bream. Praying for your family Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2017)

evening wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Evenin, nice gathering and graduation party. Seen some I hadn't seen in years already. Man, time is flying!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Gonna be a wet one tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna be a wet one tonight



We've only had a couple of showers here Wy, but it's wet.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> We've only had a couple of showers here Wy, but it's wet.



Had a good one come through here about 7 and showers off and on since, but looks like that is going to continue for the rest of the night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2017)

Live from work.... Drunkbro dun called out again tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Drunkbro runs that place


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Drunkbro runs that place



Almost.. And thats good enough! Sure could use him tonight! Got machines breaking everywhere!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Morning Wy and  Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonbro and to the rest of all of you sleepy Drivelers this morning.

I was fortunate yesterday as I had a seafood lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-Law while they were in town and it was really delicious.  

After that, I took it really easy yesterday as I laid back in my recliner with an "ice pack" on my knee all afternoon.  I don't think that it helped too much though !!!!   

I'm afraid that I will have to visit the doctor after all.

Of course, after watching Jimmy Johnson perform another miracle win in the Nascar race, it wasn't a total loss for the day.  In the end, it looked more like a "Demolition Derby" of sorts as most of the entire field ended up wrecking one way or another.  It is hard to believe that he now has had 10 wins at the "Monster Mile" track in Dover, Delaware.


BY the way, where is that coffee truck ??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

morning wy, blood, moon, and EE

coffee is on the way


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2017)

Gobblin, thanks for the gallon of coffee as I needed an extra boost this morning to help get my rear in gear for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2017)

EE whatchew done did to yo knee?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Morning EE and GW. Got a new one ahead of us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

mymy how is the back blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and GW. Got a new one ahead of us.



tv mets say it is going to be a wet one at times.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> EE whatchew done did to yo knee?




Blood,
I woke up about 10 days ago with a terrible pain in my knee and it has continued to get worse since then.  I back-tracked and I can't think of doing anything to hurt it actually BUT it feels like something might be torn on the right side of my right knee and it makes it hard to walk for sure.   My Daughter said that what happens when you get "OLDER".  I reminded her that I was still paying off her college loans and with another comment like that I might lose my memory and "forget" about paying off those loans.   

To make matters worse was the fact that I drove a rental car for 900 plus miles after this initially happened and it "killed" my knee because of the angle of my foot on the gas pedal.  The car was a Ford Escape SUV and my leg and knee was pushed tightly up against the housing down to the floor in this type car.  It created a weird angle to get my foot on the gas pedal.  I am accustomed to being able to have my right knee angled more to the right when I drive as it is very comfortable that way BUT with this vehicle, I couldn't do it.   

I don't think that it would hurt any worse even if I had a snapping turtle locked onto my "nads".   I kept ice on it all afternoon yesterday BUT it still hurts like crazy this morning and I am limping around worse than "Old Walter Brennan" of the Real McCoy days.  

I had hoped to play golf at least 3 times this month so I could be "tuned-up" and ready for my annual Florida golfing vacation beginning around July 10th.   

I just want to get back to normal somehow and really soon too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dang EE! I hope you can get some relief soon! Sounds like Blood had a busy night!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 5, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Broke down knees, backs,and ankles...what a sad crowd we are!

EE..hubs went to ortho doc last Friday from knee pain and had a huge shot of fluid drawn off and then a cortisone shot. He says it feels 100% better. 
Gonna get this one done then off 2 days!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

well gluey, get it done and be GON


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

40 years ago today me and Mz. R got married! She has endured a lot to put up with me for this long! I really out kicked my coverage! Oh and good morning Glue Bunny Bunny!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy A'day moon and Mrs.Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks GW. It's been quite the journey.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mymy how is the back blood?


Its eased off enough for me to put my boots on without my wifes help! 


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang EE! I hope you can get some relief soon! Sounds like Blood had a busy night!



Indeed... Soaked sweat and rain .... then add in a little gear oil! I be stanky!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 40 years ago today me and Mz. R got married! She has endured a lot to put up with me for this long! I really out kicked my coverage! Oh and good morning Glue Bunny Bunny!



Wow!!! Congrats to you and your bride!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks GW. It's been quite the journey.



I've seen a few myself and understand it is a journey.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its eased off enough for me to put my boots on without my wifes help!
> 
> 
> Indeed... Soaked sweat and rain .... then add in a little gear oil! I be stanky!!!



Lye soap and brillo pad will take the stanky off.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks Blood. GW, I wouldn't trade any of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Kind of different dealin with Bert this Mornin, feedin' 2 dogs, letting them out, having to keep Bert on a leash for now until I know he's not going to bolt, etc., 

I'll strap the E-collar on him in a little while to see if I need it or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Daaaang Moonbro congratulations on BIG 40 to you and MzR !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

EE, that knee pain ain't no joke either. Go get it looked at sir.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 40 years ago today me and Mz. R got married! She has endured a lot to put up with me for this long! I really out kicked my coverage! Oh and good morning Glue Bunny Bunny!



a big congrats to you and your bride bother ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Man, I'm impressed with Bert! 

Just saw Momma doe and her week old fawn straight out the garage door with Bert and Boo laying at my feet. Boo spotted them and jumped up barking and bolted. Bert jumped up also, and both were on their way. When I saw what they were reacting to I instantly yelled, "NOOOOO". They stopped in their tracks and returned to the garage and laid down at my feet.

I'm a happy owner of 2 well behaved, disciplined, obedient dogs again.  Ol Boudreaux seems to be happy that he has a K9 companion again too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 40 years ago today me and Mz. R got married! She has endured a lot to put up with me for this long! I really out kicked my coverage! Oh and good morning Glue Bunny Bunny!



Congrats! 
That's awesome! Ya'll are just perfect for each other!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh. MORNIN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. MORNIN!



Hey MizTuTu, say Hi to MistaTuTu for me. Hope y'all are having a great time!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Morning Chief, Nuge and Mrs. H. Thank y'all for the kind words. Hope yalls vacation is going great Mrs. H!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola, from the break table


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2017)

Good morning,  happy anniversary Moon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2017)

Mernin Folks!




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Kind of different dealin with Bert this Mornin, feedin' 2 dogs, letting them out, having to keep Bert on a leash for now until I know he's not going to bolt, etc.,
> 
> I'll strap the E-collar on him in a little while to see if I need it or not.


might wanna put a long leash on him in case the jolt "jolts" him too much & he bolts................ don't ask me how I know this.....


Moonpie1 said:


> 40 years ago today me and Mz. R got married! She has endured a lot to put up with me for this long! I really out kicked my coverage! Oh and good morning Glue Bunny Bunny!


Contrats to you & the missus!


Jeff C. said:


> Man, I'm impressed with Bert!
> 
> Just saw Momma doe and her week old fawn straight out the garage door with Bert and Boo laying at my feet. Boo spotted them and jumped up barking and bolted. Bert jumped up also, and both were on their way. When I saw what they were reacting to I instantly yelled, "NOOOOO". They stopped in their tracks and returned to the garage and laid down at my feet.
> 
> I'm a happy owner of 2 well behaved, disciplined, obedient dogs again.  Ol Boudreaux seems to be happy that he has a K9 companion again too.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. MORNIN!


 tell the Mister I'm impressed with his dance moves............. he still smooth as silk!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey Chief,

clouds, sun, clouds, sun it sure can't make up its mind today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

morning keebs,

Thanks for the payday last week.   Hope the others forgive you for thinking just of me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey MizTuTu, say Hi to MistaTuTu for me. Hope y'all are having a great time!


We did. We got home yesterday. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Nuge and Mrs. H. Thank y'all for the kind words. Hope yalls vacation is going great Mrs. H!


It was WONDERFUL! 


Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!
> 
> tell the Mister I'm impressed with his dance moves............. he still smooth as silk!



I'm gonna change his sig line to, I'm the boogie man. 
He had folks on da beach  at him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Ma'am, I had already taught him the "Come" command before I ever had the E-collar. The first time I ever used the E-collar it was with a very bold and loud "NO" command. I wanted them to stop in their tracks with the jolt and the "NO". That way, if they were near the road and about to cross in traffic, going away or to come back across, they will stop in their tracks. Then, if there is no traffic and I need to, another little tingle and the "Come" command. 

It can save their life in that situation.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2017)

Why won't they just let me cruise along and leave me alone, but NO they show up and i got to stop and sometime turn around drive into the ditch and take the shot


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2017)

Chief a whisperer of dogs so to speak.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2017)

See you in the fall.  I'll bring my own rifle.  Don't worry about that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Chief a whisperer of dogs so to speak.



 

I had to be trained too at first. 

I whispered to my dogs once, and they looked at me like "what, We can't hear you".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Keebs, I've rarely used the shock feature on the E-collar. I used just a few times in the very beginning to let them now how it felt when disobeying a command. After that, I went to the vibrate and audible page functions. That's about all I even use anymore unless absolutely necessary.

Used properly, it doesn't take much to get them to respond to it "Quick".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs,
> 
> Thanks for the payday last week.   Hope the others forgive you for thinking just of me.


you do realize you typed that out loud, right??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We did. We got home yesterday.
> 
> It was WONDERFUL!
> 
> ...


    


Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am, I had already taught him the "Come" command before I ever had the E-collar. The first time I ever used the E-collar it was with a very bold and loud "NO" command. I wanted them to stop in their tracks with the jolt and the "NO". That way, if they were near the road and about to cross in traffic, going away or to come back across, they will stop in their tracks. Then, if there is no traffic and I need to, another little tingle and the "Come" command.
> 
> It can save their life in that situation.


I totally agree!!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, I've rarely used the shock feature on the E-collar. I used just a few times in the very beginning to let them now how it felt when disobeying a command. After that, I went to the vibrate and audible page functions. That's about all I even use anymore unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Used properly, it doesn't take much to get them to respond to it "Quick".


 I can just pick up the remote and Chevy acts like she has the collar on and I did just like you, just buzzing, no jolting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey, what i miss??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you do realize you typed that out loud, right??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Mine haven't quite related the remote totally to the shock, but let me strap that collar on them and I don't even need the remote.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

I just go bzzzzz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you do realize you typed that out loud, right??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops I didn't mean too.   others just disreguard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2017)

1 down. 4 to go. Why does time fly when your on vacation. 

See ya'll in the AM.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2017)

Mernin... I reckon sleep is overrated


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine haven't quite related the remote totally to the shock, but let me strap that collar on them and I don't even need the remote.


 Yep!


Jeff C. said:


> I just go bzzzzz!


   


gobbleinwoods said:


> oops I didn't mean too.   others just disreguard


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 down. 4 to go. Why does time fly when your on vacation.
> 
> See ya'll in the AM.


it always does!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... I reckon sleep is overrated


bless yo heart!

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Congrats to my Mz R and Moonbro, that's a looooooooong time !!!

Just 2 nights this week, thinking about burning the weekend . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2017)

My black baybay got her stitches out today ( well over a hundred) she thinks she's 2 years old again!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Uh Oh, new revelation with Bert. 

Brother came over to lend a 3rd hand putting new belt on truck. Just couldn't get Jag to cooperate fully. 

Anyway, I was under the hood when he drove up. He got out instantly and said, "I've gotta go pee". I didn't even think about what he said and he just walked right on in garage and in the door. 

Next thing I hear is brother yelling and backing up rapidly out of the door, off the couple of steps and into garage. Bert was all over him. I don't mean playin either. He wasn't backing down at all and I had to rush in to intervene. 

The bad part to me was, I shut him down for about a second or two and then he ran around me and back at him again. 

I always new Bert had signs of a good watchdog and protective instincts, but I've got to fix that.

With that being said, had I not been here and brother would've been an actual intruder, that is exactly how I would want him to respond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My black baybay got her stitches out today ( well over a hundred) she thinks she's 2 years old again!!!



Glad to hear that Quackbro. Give her a big ol hug from me please.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh yeah, after the second little short skirmish and me calling him off again, Bert was buddyin' up to him and brother was huggin on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

We laughed about it afterward, but it wasn't funny really. 

Well, Bert was dead serious anyway!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2017)

Bert ='s killa . . 


Susie would invited him in and shown him the likker cabinet . . 


Later bro's, it's that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bert ='s killa . .
> 
> 
> Susie would invited him in and shown him the likker cabinet . .
> ...


 
Took me by surprise, but nothin like my brother. 

Have a good'un Quackbro.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2017)

I like a dog that puts people back out the door if I'm not standing there
But acts right if I am around

My 80 lb dog is like that.  But he is likely gonna be dead within the year with the way things have gone the last year.  He is about 11.5 now and simply wearing down.

I won't get another big dog unless it's on accident after him. Lots if upkeep with fur everywhere and higher feed bills....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2017)

hey Bo$$


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Evening folks. Me and Mz. R let somebody else do the cooking tonight. Went to Carrabas for supper. Sure was good!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Me and Mz. R let somebody else do the cooking tonight. Went to Carrabas for supper. Sure was good!



Sounds good Moon, haven't been there in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I like a dog that puts people back out the door if I'm not standing there
> But acts right if I am around
> 
> My 80 lb dog is like that.  But he is likely gonna be dead within the year with the way things have gone the last year.  He is about 11.5 now and simply wearing down.
> ...



Yep, I like the territorial and protective instincts he has, but a little too much aggression for my liking in this particular situation. He's seen my brother on a couple of occasions, but it has been 2 years or better and he was pup back then. Maybe he took him for an actual stranger just walking in, I'm not positive.

For the most part I witnessed what went on, except I couldn't actually see Bert because he was inside the door. I could see my broher as he opened the door and stepped right in. He may have even said something to me as he did and Bert heard his voice and saw what he took as a stranger.

It didn't help the situation at all as my brother started yelling at him to back off and was staring him dead in the eye while doing it. He may as well been another male dog standing his ground in Bert's eyes. Basiccaly my brother was aggressive in his own defense, can't say that I blame him, but that in turn caused Bert to get even more aggressive. 

That's my analogy anyway, because I've never seen Bert that aggressive. 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Howdy BO$$



Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Evenin Wy.



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Me and Mz. R let somebody else do the cooking tonight. Went to Carrabas for supper. Sure was good!



Glad y'all took the night off for a celebration for a fine accomplishment and good cause, Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Tired


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Been a busy night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Been a busy night



U axin or sayin


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> U axin or sayin



Both


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Both



I beenere dunnat! Been quiet here tonight... All except the half dozen excuses Drunkbro has give me about being out Friday and Monday.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I beenere dunnat! Been quiet here tonight... All except the half dozen excuses Drunkbro has give me about being out Friday and Monday.



Poor fella been under the weather


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

About time for the day walkers


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Good morning Wy and Blood. Time for some coffee and get to moving.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Forecast is for more rain than yesterday. Should make for some good day sleeping for you night shifters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

more rain 

well it be used to make coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

blood, wy, and moon howdy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning to you also GW.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

moonbro,

I sure missed the pic thread yesterday of the wedding.   Styling for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Unfortunately, I overslept this morning as I NEVER heard the alarm clock.  

I was not able to see the doctor yesterday so I will be trying again today in hopes of finding out what is wrong with my knee.

Moonbro, I did leave a message for you and Ms Rhonda.

Gotta run for now and get a quick shower and get my rear in gear.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

It was surely a blast from the past GW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning EE and Chief. Hope you get the knee straightened out EE! Sounds like you have a good guard dog in the works Chief! Glad your brother did not get mauled!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Chief. Hope you get the knee straightened out EE! Sounds like you have a good guard dog in the works Chief! Glad your brother did not get mauled!



Morning Moon, 10-4 on the mauling and guard dog. I've got to work on making sure that never happens again to just anyone that I have come over. Still somewhat baffled by it considering I've never seen it and daughter even said she's never seen Bert so aggressive like that either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Glad we are getting rain rather than just burning up and dry, but it sure makes it difficult keeping up with all the mowing around here. Jag and I haven't been able to get both home places mowed on the same schedule due to it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

morning Chief and EE

seconds on hoping you find out about the knee EE

Chief, I was looking at the grass this morning on the way to getting the paper.  It sure needs cutting but is WET


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Doc gave me a muscle relaxer for my back.... One of them is like a sleeping pill! What happened to the good ole days when you could enjoy the prescription before going DOWN!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Been a busy night





blood on the ground said:


> U axin or sayin





Wycliff said:


> Both








Two of our mechanics/maintenance men got called back to my job site yesterday on the day shift, slid off the road , hit a ditch, CRUSHED the right fender in, bank hit the side mirrow and it took out the passenger window !!!

They said if it weren't for my co-worker calling them back, it wouldn't of happened . . 


Pee test !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Doc gave me a muscle relaxer for my back.... One of them is like a sleeping pill! What happened to the good ole days when you could enjoy the prescription before going DOWN!





Prolly Flexaril, they put me OUT and I wake up MEAN !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly Flexaril, they put me OUT and I wake up MEAN !!



Now you tell me.... 3 down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Now you tell me.... 3 down





Sure hope you don't get cut on bro. 



Check out the '52 GMC 5 window pickup !!! (S&S)   Maaaaaaan, I wish I had the $$$$$ to restore, brudder had one a looooooong time ago !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

Fading fast, Benadryl and Sleep Aid are kickin in . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ya'll some pill takin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Mrs. H. Glad CMC wasn't with em Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll some pill takin folks.


 ain't they though.............. theyzz gittin old up in hera!

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

morning MzH22 and keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2017)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Howdy Keebs and Mud. Getting old sure beats the alternative Keebs! Just saying!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2017)

pasta salik. LOVE this stuff!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

fried egg and pepper cheese sammich


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2017)

I had ordered something before vacation and it was delivered while on vacation already charged to my account for the correct price. NOT what I ordered. Knew it when I saw the huge box. Called to get a RA# and the product that was sent to me was listed on their site at $500 more than what I ordered. I'm still sending it back. It's ugly. Somebody really messed that order up and they coulda been out $500.00.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.


 Hiya!


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Keebs and Mud. Getting old sure beats the alternative Keebs! Just saying!


Yeah, you're right, but dagnabbit does it have to have all these dad blasted aches & pains?!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> pasta salik. LOVE this stuff!


 I'll keep one kind or another made pretty much every week in the summer!


gobbleinwoods said:


> fried egg and pepper cheese sammich


That sounds goot too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had ordered something before vacation and it was delivered while on vacation already charged to my account for the correct price. NOT what I ordered. Knew it when I saw the huge box. Called to get a RA# and the product that was sent to me was listed on their site at $500 more than what I ordered. I'm still sending it back. It's ugly. Somebody really messed that order up and they coulda been out $500.00.


I made a "couple" mistakes in the last couple of months, didn't read (I still say it wasn't on the web site) "the small print" and got set up on "auto-ship/auto-deduct"! 
  Got it straightened out though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Afternoon Kids.....BBQ sammiches, cantaloupe, and jalapeno chips.

How y'all are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Yeah, you're right, but dagnabbit does it have to have all these dad blasted aches & pains?!?!?
> 
> ...



Dats what da pills is for!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Look a new crop coming up for this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Great shot MIKE!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Kids.....BBQ sammiches, cantaloupe, and jalapeno chips.
> 
> How y'all are?


that sounds good!


Jeff C. said:


> Dats what da pills is for!


I'm like blood, why can't ya enjoy the "feel good" from them instead of just getting knocked out?!?!?


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Look a new crop coming up for this year


Kewl shot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!
> 
> I'm like blood, why can't ya enjoy the "feel good" from them instead of just getting knocked out?!?!?
> 
> Kewl shot!



Sorry, I'll take up this discussion with you later. I'm getting drowsy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

Afternoon bros !!  Man it's soaking wet out !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bros !!  Man it's soaking wet out !



Afternoon Quackbro!

No heavy rain here, but has been light showers off and on for much of the day.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, I'll take up this discussion with you later. I'm getting drowsy.


   


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bros !!  Man it's soaking wet out !


 Got a few drops here too.............. no thunder, no lightening, swim lessons continued on!

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Got a few drops here too.............. no thunder, no lightening, swim lessons continued on!
> 
> Later Folks!



Later galfriend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

One more Quack?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

been raining here for a while

those swim lessons are going to be needed in the yard soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Evening. Been a light rain here off and all day. Got heavy one time but didn't last. Cube deer tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> One more Quack?





Last juan til Sat night !!  Rained all day here.  Dawn just fertilized the garden yesterday, perfect timing !! 


Man, it's gonna be a mess tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last juan til Sat night !!  Rained all day here.  Dawn just fertilized the garden yesterday, perfect timing !!
> 
> 
> Man, it's gonna be a mess tonight.



don't get the truck's other fender


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Make sure CMC wears his seat belt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunny but a little cool here in the 30132! Supposed to dip down in the upper 40s tonight. I love it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2017)

that's a lot cooler than any place I've heard


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2017)

If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.



You gottem Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.



Going up Moonbro! 

Sad....sad...sad....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.



Thats horrible!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2017)

Mornin day walkers


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Morning Blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Morning Wy and Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

More rain here.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 7, 2017)

Mornin' Moon , Wy , Blood almost got this un' whipped ...gotta be at our facility in Reno next few weeks ......


their maint guy retired 7 months ago and they have not even interviewed a replacement , what a bunch of dips .... they want me there for a month , I asked who was going to take care of my facility ....lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Mornin blood, Wy, Moon, Nugebro.

That sucks nugebro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.




Moonbro, that is just terrible.  MY Prayers are being sent for this family and all of their loved ones.  





Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Moon , Wy , Blood almost got this un' whipped ...gotta be at our facility in Reno next few weeks ......
> 
> 
> their maint guy retired 7 months ago and they have not even interviewed a replacement , what a bunch of dips .... they want me there for a month , I asked who was going to take care of my facility ....lol




Andy, it is not legal for them to take you away from all of us here in Georgia....especially when they have done a really bad job in not performing their duties.   

I'll be glad to send them a message saying.....Just because of poor planning on their part does NOT constitute an emergency on your part !!!!!!   WE NEED YOU HERE BROTHER !!!!!  

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro, Nugefan,  Gobblin (who is still swimming in his yard due to the rain) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

Well as for me, I couldn't get an appointment with the doctor until tomorrow afternoon (as I refuse to go the the E. R. and have to pay those super high prices for healthcare.)  Did that back last September and it cost me several thousand dollars out of my pocket !!!!!  I will just keep taking it easy until I can get checked out and hopefully find out the problem with my knee.  I know that it is still hurting like a gator is still clamped onto it.  

Oh, I also slept an extra 90 minutes this morning just for my beauty sleep.........eeerrrrhhhh....it didn't help though !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

moon, so sorry to hear the sad news.

morning all I lay there watching the news in bed this morning but finally needed coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Morning Nuge, Jeff, EE, and GW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon, so sorry to hear the sad news.
> 
> morning all I lay there watching the news in bed this morning but finally needed coffee



Gobblein and EE both sleepin in for a change.

EE, hope you get some relief soon on that knee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Morning Nuge, GW and Chief. Haven't slept much last night. A parent should not have to bury a child. Watched him grow from a young boy to a man with a family of his own, so tragic! Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. Please continue to pray for our friend in this most troubling time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge, GW and Chief. Haven't slept much last night. A parent should not have to bury a child. Watched him grow from a young boy to a man with a family of his own, so tragic! Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. Please continue to pray for our friend in this most troubling time.



You got'em Moon. I just can't imagine that as I sit here with that mother and one on the way.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Good morning to everybody I'm outta here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning to everybody I'm outta here



Take care Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Gotta take Bert to the Vet today, should be interesting considering it's at Pet Smart. CAITLIN has Vet insurance on him and that's where she has been taking him. 

I'm banking on good behavior with other dogs. The first time I ever took him there when he was a pup under a year, there was a brief altercation with a X Pit looking pup. The owner of that dog, a young guy, didn't do or say a single thing to discipline his dog. 

Holler later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last juan til Sat night !!  Rained all day here.  Dawn just fertilized the garden yesterday, perfect timing !!
> 
> 
> Man, it's gonna be a mess tonight.




'Pose to be off the weekend !!!   Hopefully not going back til Wed night !! 




Moonpie1 said:


> If y'all would need some prayers tonight. One of our dear friends that hunts with us son was killed in a motorcycle accident in Texas this morning. Has a young child and one on the way. Thanks.





Dangit man. Ya'll got 'em from us brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Blood





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Blood.





Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Moon , Wy , Blood almost got this un' whipped ...gotta be at our facility in Reno next few weeks ......
> 
> 
> their maint guy retired 7 months ago and they have not even interviewed a replacement , what a bunch of dips .... they want me there for a month , I asked who was going to take care of my facility ....lol





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, Wy, Moon, Nugebro.
> 
> That sucks nugebro.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moonbro, that is just terrible.  MY Prayers are being sent for this family and all of their loved ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning guys! Hope you all have a great day! Prayers Moonbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2017)

Last deer roast going into the crockpot.... Kinda sad


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2017)

Mernin!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge, GW and Chief. Haven't slept much last night. A parent should not have to bury a child. Watched him grow from a young boy to a man with a family of his own, so tragic! Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. Please continue to pray for our friend in this most troubling time.


prayers for your friends, so sad.
Anyone see the news about the overdose deaths here in Georgia?  I knew one of the young men from Centerville that died, it hasn't been confirmed, but I'm thinking him & his girlfriend were victims of that stuff.  His Mom & brothers are having a rough time, last I had heard he had "cleaned up his act"........... another sad loss.


blood on the ground said:


> Last deer roast going into the crockpot.... Kinda sad


I've been out of cubed for a while.......... thankfully I still have some ground and a few loins & back straps!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mornin

Sad news right there Moonie.  for ya'll and the family. 

All alone at the office. We should just close during Summer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

Sorry Keebs but, they weren't "victims" they bought street drugs and OD'd.


My Mom is going to a funeral today for one of 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

On a better note, Dawn and I get to baybay sit one of RuttnBucks puppies this week !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

I have to agree with Quack on the OD'ing business. Not victims.

Cancelled our camp reservations at Hunting Island for Labor Day. There is one site open if anybody wants it. 

Thinking bout going to Hamburg.  Just wish they took reservations.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Got the house we just left reserved for next year. Just happen to look at the calendar and it was slap booked except our usual week for 2018. Thank goodness I looked! I think folks have discovered our little "honey hole".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the house we just left reserved for next year. Just happen to look at the calendar and it was slap booked except our usual week for 2018. Thank goodness I looked! I think folks have discovered our little "honey hole".





That`s one of the bad things about the internet. And "progress". I don`t hate anything in this world, but progress gets real close. That and crowds. Never liked em, but I`ve done got to where I won`t tolerate em. Older I git, the more ornery I get. I really ain`t fit to be around folks, hardly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s one of the bad things about the internet. And "progress". I don`t hate anything in this world, but progress gets real close. That and crowds. Never liked em, but I`ve done got to where I won`t tolerate em. Older I git, the more ornery I get. I really ain`t fit to be around folks, hardly.



Yep. Our little place is getting more and more crowded. I aint gonna say what H22 says about the new comers. 
Just glad there will NEVER be a hotel or motel on the Island. That's a plus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have to agree with Quack on the OD'ing business. Not victims.
> 
> Cancelled our camp reservations at Hunting Island for Labor Day. There is one site open if anybody wants it.
> 
> Thinking bout going to Hamburg.  Just wish they took reservations.




Ya'll can always camp at Tate/Champs place ???



Nicodemus said:


> That`s one of the bad things about the internet. And "progress". I don`t hate anything in this world, but progress gets real close. That and crowds. Never liked em, but I`ve done got to where I won`t tolerate em. Older I git, the more ornery I get. I really ain`t fit to be around folks, hardly.




Mean ole ***** . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll can always camp at Tate/Champs place ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All those turpentiners, moonshiners, and hog thieves I descended from.  

My son did a book report on those very ancestors of ours, and after the teacher called me personally to verify it, she gave him an A- on it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Keebs but, they weren't "victims" they bought street drugs and OD'd.
> 
> 
> My Mom is going to a funeral today for one of 'em.


yeah, I guess not........... but when you helped bring a kid up, you don't want to see that side, also, if it was *real* percocet, they would not have OD'd, it was laced with something, that's where I'm getting the victim part.


----------



## redeli (Jun 7, 2017)

Lost my nephew 15 months ago...didn't agree with life style but loved and miss him...teary eyed now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> All those turpentiners, moonshiners, and hog thieves I descended from.
> 
> My son did a book report on those very ancestors of ours, and after the teacher called me personally to verify it, she gave him an A- on it.



My boy wrote a report about my uncle being in the Vietnam War. He got sent to the principles office.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 7, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Moon..prayers for your friends and their loss.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2017)

redeli said:


> Lost my nephew 15 months ago...didn't agree with life style but loved and miss him...teary eyed now


Yep, love the person, not their way of living......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My boy wrote a report about my uncle being in the Vietnam War. He got sent to the principles office.


 fo real???


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Moon..prayers for your friends and their loss.


 Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

I forgot what I was gonna say . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot what I was gonna say . .





But I KNOW it was important . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello everyone, just too many to multi quote on the phone right now.

But to the narrative here right now, in Keebs defense, in my opinion it's the Fentenyl-synthetic opioid that's killin all these opioid abusers and addicts. The deaths have skyrocketed since this stuff came on the market. Plus, I think a lot of the pills for street sales are coming across the border through Mexico. I'm not excusing their addictions, but that stuff is wayyyyy more potent than what many of them became addicted to originally.

Also, I'm sure y'all are tired of hearing about Bert, but hey, it's the Drivela.

At the Vet Bert was quite unruly, not terrible, but definitely not polite and very well behaved. My daughter and her ex must not have reinforced anything I did with him in public. 

When he was done I had to just hang out there for about 20 minutes just to calm him down with humans and other dogs walking all around him. I will not tolerate an unruly dog.

MANDY, I've got to cancel my reservation @ Edisto too. I keep forgetting.  

Last but not least......Ol Nic needs a Hug. 

Oh yeah, I'z hawngry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

I aint gonna say what I want, but just gonna say that folks that abuse drugs make it hard for the people that are prescribed hard drugs to get what they need. And you should see the way the pharmacist treat them even with a huge back brace on and walking with a cane. We literally had to get scripts at the hospital because they knew us. They told us to keep them lock in the safe. HE could have easily gotten addicted, but chose not to and to be monitored by a specialist for his drugs Thank GAWD those days are OVA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

BTW, I think Bert is a racist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, I think Bert is a racist.



My mama had the sweetest German Shepard that was BAD racist. 

Jeff, it's easy to cancel. Just pull up your reservation and click cancel. They will send you an e-mail confirmation. 
Ya'll wanna go to Hamburg


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep, you are absolutely right about that too MANDY. I got prescription either for my knee or back, can't remember which one it was, and had to got to 3 different pharmacies to get it filled. Two of them didn't even stock them anymore. And yes, Dr's don't even want to prescribe them to folks that are truly in pain and need them on occasion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My mama had the sweetest German Shepard that was BAD racist.
> 
> Jeff, it's easy to cancel. Just pull up your reservation and click cancel. They will send you an e-mail confirmation.
> Ya'll wanna go to Hamburg



When y'all going, that same week?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thinking about Sept. 1 - 3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thinking about Sept. 1 - 3.



Fri-Sat-Sun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

My schedule is good, just have to check with MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My mama had the sweetest German Shepard that was BAD racist.
> 
> Jeff, it's easy to cancel. Just pull up your reservation and click cancel. They will send you an e-mail confirmation.
> Ya'll wanna go to Hamburg



I had one of them too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fri-Sat-Sun?



yep. Only problem is, it's a 1st come type of place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. Only problem is, it's a 1st come type of place.




Yes ma'am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

Then be there first MsH22 and problem is solved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then be there first MsH22 and problem is solved.



Great advise.  But I'm a big time planner.
Done make reservations for vacation 2018. 


I'm gonna git Quack or Ruttenbuck to git me a spot I hope.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint gonna say what I want, but just gonna say that folks that abuse drugs make it hard for the people that are prescribed hard drugs to get what they need. And you should see the way the pharmacist treat them even with a huge back brace on and walking with a cane. We literally had to get scripts at the hospital because they knew us. They told us to keep them lock in the safe. HE could have easily gotten addicted, but chose not to and to be monitored by a specialist for his drugs Thank GAWD those days are OVA.



Yep, I've got pain pills ova 20 yrs old, always hated them.  And had the goot stuff !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> BTW, I think Bert is a racist.




Can't blame 'em . . 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great advise.  But I'm a big time planner.
> Done make reservations for vacation 2018.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna git Quack or Ruttenbuck to git me a spot I hope.





'Moan down !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Stepped out into the garage having a smoke after eating. Bert came out with me and walked out the door into the Sun. All of a sudden I hear a deer blow very close by. 

I looked up and Bert was frozen, but in a stalking mode. Then I looked out a regular big window on the front of the garage and could see the deer standing in the yard about 50' from Bert. He took one step and then had one foot up off of the ground in a stalking sneak position. 

I yelled NO, the deer bolted, and the race was on.

Fortunately, he stopped when I hit the whistle about 3 times 100 yds away and let it go. Thought I was gonna have to get in the truck.

Our resident deer families here aren't going to like Bert. They were acquainted with Maggie and Boo. They got tired of chasing them when they figured out they couldn't catch them, especially Maggie with her chubby girl run. 

Bert's is a different story. Glad he stopped and it wasn't the Momma with the week old fawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, I've got pain pills ova 20 yrs old, always hated them.  And had the goot stuff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was over a half dozen colored folks all huddled up in the waiting area picking up pets, dropping off pets, etc., When they brought Bert out from in the back he looked up and lit up on all of'em. 

It was pretty obvious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Dang, this dog is going to have me pullin my hair out, like havin another kid in the house again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Perfect day to be cutting grass, but just can't get motivated now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Could probably make reservations @ Champs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, this dog is going to have me pullin my hair out, like havin another kid in the house again.


That's why we aint got another one yet. Grand doggies are just fine for now. 


Jeff C. said:


> Could probably make reservations @ Champs.


Thanks what Quack said.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> There was over a half dozen colored folks all huddled up in the waiting area picking up pets, dropping off pets, etc., When they brought Bert out from in the back he looked up and lit up on all of'em.
> 
> It was pretty obvious!



Mama would take her for vanilla ice cream at the drug store. Sit out front and feed it to her. If a person like you described happen to walk by the dog would bark like we aint neva heard her bark. 

Mama had her bred with a police dog and the handler was the same as described person. Samantha was none too happy about that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2017)

mercy.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Almost time to go from hera.
Gonna be a long rest of the week. I think I've got it to myself the next couple of days. 
Maybe I'll paint my nails tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> mercy.....



Ikr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

my GSP isn't color blind either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

And she really doesn't like one in uniform.   That's a twofer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2017)

Mornin! House is smellin good... Deer roast, taters,carrots,onion, celery all simmering in brown gravy! Im ready to dig in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin! House is smellin good... Deer roast, taters,carrots,onion, celery all simmering in brown gravy! Im ready to dig in!



Mornin blood, I know I would be ready. Sounds good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

Grass cut.

morning blood, sounds like a great breakfast feast


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Gobblein, I had one point his gun @ Maggie one day for running toward him and barking at him. He was a trustee guard working on a roadside crew right here at the road frontage next to property. He startled Maggie because we originally didn't know they were there, they were on a break, out of sight, and quiet at first.

The next thing you know he was standing right at the edge of my driveway and said something to the prisoners. Maggie ran at him barking at that point. Problem was, I was right in the line of fire chasing her while he was pointing his gun at her.....and me.

I chewed him out good about it, and he finally put his gun in the holster and moved on, idiot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

This one is gettin close.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

shoulda coulda oughta been done days ago.   

drivelers be slacking this time round.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shoulda coulda oughta been done days ago.
> 
> drivelers be slacking this time round.



Tell me about it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

bermuda grass sure is growing.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

So far no people aggression with Lil Wy's pup, but she has shown dog aggression here recently, but in her defense it was more of a self defense situation. My neighbors dog charged at her growling, she backed down twice the third time she didn't. Should have seen the neighbor running to get there dog after that 

By the way Lil Wy's dog is a 70lb American bully that isn't anything but a big baby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2017)

evening wybro.

as they say don't back one into a corner.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening wybro.
> 
> as they say don't back one into a corner.



True, guess she figured she had gone as far as she could


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shoulda coulda oughta been done days ago.
> 
> drivelers be slacking this time round.





gobbleinwoods said:


> evening wybro.
> 
> as they say don't back one into a corner.



You got that right gobblein.

Wy, Not sure what all Bertimus has in him, but he's officially a mutt. A pretty one though, chocolate and brown brindle, but lanky and tall @ 85 lbs. Looks more like a hound dog. Rumors of Mastiff somewhere along the line, but due the sources and different stories I was told I don't know that I believe it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

She has always done good in public with people or other dogs, I also use the vet in Petsmart. So she has been socialized pretty well. She lets my daughters ****zu run all over her


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You got that right gobblein.
> 
> Wy, Not sure what all Bertimus has in him, but he's officially a mutt. A pretty one though, chocolate and brown brindle, but lanky and tall @ 85 lbs. Looks more like a hound dog. Rumors of Mastiff somewhere along the line, but due the sources and different stories I was told I don't know that I believe it.



She is all American bully, a friend of mine breeds them and let Lil Wy have pick of the litter.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Can't post pics so I texted you a picture of her and Lil Wy together Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Can't post pics so I texted you a picture of her and Lil Wy together Chief



Pretty dog, I've worked them in the past a long time ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Pretty dog, I've worked them in the past a long time ago.



She's been a breeze to train on most things, always wants to make you happy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Had some dudes in Memphis show up to our Schutzhund club out of northern Mississippi with CatahoulaXMastiff talk about interesting dogs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had some dudes in Memphis show up to our Schutzhund club out of northern Mississippi with CatahoulaXMastiff talk about interesting dogs.



I bet


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Especially if they had the size of the Mastiff and the drive of the Catahoula


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> She's been a breeze to train on most things, always wants to make you happy.



I've had a couple good buddies with them, they've mostly been lovable pets. Daughter and Buck(her ex) had one. Buck kept her and gave up Bert. Her name was June, Bert and June 

She's a lovable lap dog herself. Always wanted to lay in your lap. 

Heck, Bert will if you let him.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

She will too if you let her, daughter and Lil Wy use to hold her when she was a little pup and I told them she was going to want to do the same thing when she gets big. Now they wish they would have listened


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Especially if they had the size of the Mastiff and the drive of the Catahoula



They were very bulky with Catahoula coloration, some brindle, and the big blocky Mastiff heads. Awesome looking dogs and very protective and fearless, but gentle when not working. Wary of their surroundings at all times though. They were protection dogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> She will too if you let her, daughter and Lil Wy use to hold her when she was a little pup and I told them she was going to want to do the same thing when she gets big. Now they wish they would have listened



Yep, that's exactly what happened with Bert and June. Bert literally crawled all the way up on top of me to my chest last night and laid out.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, that's exactly what happened with Bert and June. Bert literally crawled all the way up on top of me to my chest last night and laid out.



 big ole lap baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

He wanted to sit in my lap today on the way to the Vet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Good evening Wy and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

I've got to train him to ride in the back of the truck. I'm a little apprehensive about it though because he jumped out on me at about 15-20 mph when he was about 6 mos old riding with my dogs. 

Scared the heck out of me! 

It hurt his hip and I felt terrible, didn't think he would do that back there with my dogs. Anyway, took him to the vet, they checked him out, X-rayed him and said he was fine just bruised. Glad I didn't run over him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Wy and Chief.



Hey Moonbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to train him to ride in the back of the truck. I'm a little apprehensive about it though because he jumped out on me at about 15-20 mph when he was about 6 mos old riding with my dogs.
> 
> Scared the heck out of me!
> 
> It hurt his hip and I felt terrible, didn't think he would do that back there with my dogs. Anyway, took him to the vet, they checked him out, X-rayed him and said he was fine just bruised. Glad I didn't run over him.



A friend of mine has a short leash hooked to a tie down in the middle of his truck just for that reason


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Me and Mz. R just got back from our sons house. He has a new puppy. Not sure what breed it is.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

How you doing Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> A friend of mine has a short leash hooked to a tie down in the middle of his truck just for that reason



I've thought about that, never had ANY of my other dogs jump out like that ever.



Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mz. R just got back from our sons house. He has a new puppy. Not sure what breed it is.



Probly a biskit eater, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

At least we pushed this one along a bit.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Maybe we can put it out of its misery soon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Been around way too long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Maybe we can put it out of its misery soon





Wycliff said:


> Been around way too long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great advise.  But I'm a big time planner.
> Done make reservations for vacation 2018.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna git Quack or Ruttenbuck to git me a spot I hope.





Heck with Hamburg, stay at Tate's ???  He doesn't mind??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

I falled asleep in my recliner . . 


Woke up all alone . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2017)

Uh oh they done left Quack unsupervised


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2017)

That's not good. No telling what he will get into!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Uh oh they done left Quack unsupervised





Moonpie1 said:


> That's not good. No telling what he will get into!




Ha !!!  Got the pup in his kennel, me and my black baybay chilling in my office !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)

I am not able to drive, wife done took all my keys.  Including the tractor and 4 wheeler . . 

Dang sho ain't walking nowhere .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Only knee grow up in hera  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am not able to drive, wife done took all my keys.  Including the tractor and 4 wheeler . .
> 
> Dang sho ain't walking nowhere .







Mz Dawn done put the law down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Listening to my buoy Neil Diamond !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Mz Dawn done put the law down





Tried to tell 'er I was a GROWN man and a LEADER, she just laughed and took my keyzzzz . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Quack must have on headphones, cause no way he's jamming while she's sleeping


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried to tell 'er I was a GROWN man and a LEADER, she just laughed and took my keyzzzz . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Quack must have on headphones, cause no way he's jamming while she's sleeping





I'm on the other side 'o shack in my office with Susie !!


Gonna play a lil "wakey wakey, here comes snakey.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

I could stand in for Drunkbro tonight !


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm on the other side 'o shack in my office with Susie !!
> 
> 
> Gonna play a lil "wakey wakey, here comes snakey.."



Bet that don't go over well


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could stand in for Drunkbro tonight !



Call Blood he probably needs the help Db may have called out again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Bet that don't go over well








Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, knee grow can't get no lubbin 'round hera . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Call Blood he probably needs the help Db may have called out again




I'm guessing/betting Dbro will be the next foreman, then plant manager . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Mz Dawn said " ain't nobody got time fo dat"


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing/betting Dbro will be the next foreman, then plant manager . .



He runs that place now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Geeeeeeeeeeze, I'm in a Neil Diamond wormhole of his greatest hits ,  see ya'll tomorrow sometime . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Mz Dawn said " ain't nobody got time fo dat"





Wycliff said:


> He runs that place now





Tell it bro !!!  Let's close this un out and start anudder one !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> He runs that place now



2nd in command i reckon! Sup my bruthas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Bloodbro up in da house !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 2nd in command i reckon! Sup my bruthas!



Back any better ??  Getcha a steroid pack, take 7 first day then count down . . helped me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back any better ??  Getcha a steroid pack, take 7 first day then count down . . helped me



Yep... They helpin me also


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Quack we'll let you start the next one


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Glad your back is feeling better Blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... They helpin me also





Likker really helps 'em . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Be a Neil Diamond driveler


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Glad your back is feeling better Blood



It aint perfect but its way better


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Just about done


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Locker down


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Likker really helps 'em . .



Counting down til 7am


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Blood/Wybro one of ya'll start a new one !!!  Don't forget the # or the  


I'd hate to ban one of you 'grows . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood/Wybro one of ya'll start a new one !!!  Don't forget the # or the
> 
> 
> I'd hate to ban one of you 'grows . .



Wybro can dew it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)




----------

